# WEST KY GTG 2015!!!!! (September 19, 2015)



## wigglesworth (Jan 19, 2015)

Gonna be the biggest and baddest!!!

Thinking about a 385/390XP long bar buildoff. What say ye?

And of course the 3ci, 4,5,6 and unlimited class. Gas saws only. Run what you bring...

Third weekend in September....

Clocks ticking....


----------



## Warped5 (Jan 19, 2015)

IN!


----------



## wigglesworth (Jan 19, 2015)

Warped5 said:


> IN!



Like flint?


----------



## Warped5 (Jan 19, 2015)

You remember those movies?

You're just a kid ....


----------



## wigglesworth (Jan 19, 2015)

Warped5 said:


> You remember those movies?
> 
> You're just a kid ....



Yep. Just a young punk. Lol


----------



## awol (Jan 19, 2015)

Bummer, same weekend as Ft. Scott again!


----------



## jbighump (Jan 19, 2015)

Im gonna try and make it this year...


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 19, 2015)

I will be there again. Is there a football game or do I stand a chance of finding a room so I can stay later?


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 19, 2015)

Subbed.......


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 19, 2015)

I'll be there.......I've got a few ideas for the 390XP.....


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 19, 2015)

Probably be in the middle of outage season. What is long bar for them 36"?


----------



## Big_Wood (Jan 19, 2015)

42" is long bar for them here. i'm guessing 26"-28" back east LOL


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 19, 2015)

16" .325


----------



## Big_Wood (Jan 19, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> 16" .325



who the heck are you coming in here talking like you know and stuff. get lost ya dang chimp! i'm younger then you so i know everything


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 19, 2015)

I don't know much.......but I know we don't wanna bog dem 90cc saws down too much.


----------



## Big_Wood (Jan 19, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I don't know much.......but I know we don't wanna bog dem 90cc saws down too much.



i actually run a 42 with 3/8's once in a while on the 385's. 42" 3/8's 7 pin feels easier on the saw then 36" .404 7 pin IMO. i prefer it on the 395 but sometimes i only wanna carry one saw with a spare longer bar so that's how i do


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 19, 2015)

A feller don tink it is but it do.


----------



## Big_Wood (Jan 19, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> A feller don tink it is but it do.



cookie cutter!!!! LOL


----------



## Big_Wood (Jan 19, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> A feller don tink it is but it do.



seriously though randy. do you really think the 42" 7 pin 3/8's is harder on the saw then the 36" 7 pin .404. the saw feels like it pulls the 3/8's on the 42" alot easier and nicer then the .404 on the 36". RPM's stay a bit higher as well. the 7 pin .404 is nearly the size of an 8 pin 3/8's. you may not have explored anything beyond .325 and 3/8's being a cookie cutter'n'all  i guess i should stop cluttering the KY thread before wiggs gets back. then again i could just troll him when he gets here


----------



## Jason Smoot (Jan 19, 2015)

I plan on going. It will be my first GTG.


----------



## David Young (Jan 19, 2015)

same uniform as last year or do you want another color?


----------



## David Young (Jan 19, 2015)

I think this was from 2013


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 19, 2015)

David Young said:


> View attachment 396111
> I think this was from 2013



You might want to consider some Nair...

*Can we call you Brush Ape*?


----------



## Iceman (Jan 19, 2015)

Iceman.......in.


----------



## David Young (Jan 19, 2015)

Guido Salvage said:


> You might want to consider some Nair...
> 
> *Can we call you Brush Ape*?


You could but I would not answer

Can I call you Shirley?


----------



## CR500 (Jan 19, 2015)

Better put a 18 pin sprocket on those saws.... only way a long bar competition should be held haha 

Sent from my non internal combustion device.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 19, 2015)

Iceman said:


> Iceman.......in.



No Brush Apes wanted.


----------



## Milkman31 (Jan 19, 2015)

Good lord willing and the creek don't rise. this will be my first gtg to attend. Would be nice to meet you guys.


----------



## barneyrb (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Iceman (Jan 19, 2015)

Gosh I'll have to eat this whole tray of brownies.



Mastermind said:


> No........


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 19, 2015)

wish i could be there


----------



## Warped5 (Jan 19, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> wish i could be there



Ride with Glock37!


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 19, 2015)

PA is a big state lol..........who knows what could happen........i might just say screw it all and show up......maybe


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 19, 2015)

I hope so Mike. I'd really like to shake your hand.


----------



## Warped5 (Jan 19, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> PA is a big state lol..........who knows what could happen........i might just say screw it all and show up......maybe



Tell your wife about the GTG and say it's in KY ..... just don't say *WEST* KY .....


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 19, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I hope so Mike. I'd really like to shake your hand.


i'd like that bro. and alot of other good folks as well. i just can't plan that far ahead.........we will see.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 19, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> i'd like that bro. and alot of other good folks as well. i just can't plan that far ahead.........we will see.



Don't get too worked up if you don't get to shake his hand. I have done it, its not that big a deal and did little for me.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 19, 2015)

Like last year, I would like to make it, but again it will be a last minute thing if I do get to.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 19, 2015)

Modifiedmark said:


> Don't get too worked up if you don't get to shake his hand. I have done it, its not that big a deal and did little for me.



Tell the damn truth........highlight of your trip now wasn't it?


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 19, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Tell the damn truth........highlight of your trip now wasn't it?



Well maybe a bit of a dull light. The highlight this last time was the little detour over to Mayfield to pick up that F200!!


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 19, 2015)

I bet......

That's a hell of a find in my book.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 19, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I bet......
> 
> That's a hell of a find in my book.



Yeah and to think it only took like 3 months to get the deal done on it. 

Actually that might have been a pretty short time when you consider your dealing with a Kentuckian?


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 19, 2015)

wigglesworth said:


> Thinking about a 385/390XP long bar buildoff. What say ye?



Sure, it has got to be better then watching those turds they call 028's like last time.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 20, 2015)

Jer's all fired up about this build off........says he's gonna put epoxy all over the damn thing.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 20, 2015)

What's a Barger....?


----------



## barneyrb (Jan 20, 2015)

2 questions.....can I build a Jred 2188 and is there a "teardown" rule here>


----------



## o8f150 (Jan 20, 2015)

if all goes well and nothing happens AGAIN to me like last year I will be there,,,, I just dread that 30 minute drive,,, I have to get up earlier then normal just to make that drive,,, it is not fun,,,, I am hoping Sharon can make it this year so she can drive at least halfway


----------



## sunfish (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm goin to try and make this one.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 20, 2015)

barneyrb said:


> 2 questions.....can I build a Jred 2188 and is there a "teardown" rule here>



Teardown?????

Only if you win. Again...


----------



## stihlbro (Jan 20, 2015)

barneyrb said:


> 2 questions.....can I build a Jred 2188 and is there a "teardown" rule here>



I don't see the need for a tear down, I'll just ask question after scotch. That alcohol will speak the truth! Hahahaha! 

Other than that, I'll volunteer my services as the official officiator of the event. I'll get things started and call the names and keep up with the results, post pictures on the Internet and hold all participants accountable for their actions. This includes but it not limited to three judges score card, complete control of the saw while in the wood, no fish hooking or kicks below the belt, final decision is from............wait?




What am I voluntering for????????


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 20, 2015)

stihlbro said:


> I don't see the need for a tear down, I'll just ask question after scotch. That alcohol will speak the truth! Hahahaha!
> 
> Other than that, I'll volunteer my services as the official officiator of the event. I'll get things started and call the names and keep up with the results, post pictures on the Internet and hold all participants accountable for their actions. This includes but it not limited to three judges score card, complete control of the saw while in the wood, no fish hooking or kicks below the belt, final decision is from............wait?
> 
> ...




REPPED !!!!!!!


----------



## Jason Smoot (Jan 20, 2015)

Where is the location. County?


----------



## stihlbro (Jan 20, 2015)

And can we play this in September?


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 20, 2015)

Jason Smoot said:


> Where is the location. County?



Just outside Murray.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 20, 2015)

stihlbro said:


> And can we play this in September?



Yeah but you can play with yourself.


----------



## barneyrb (Jan 20, 2015)

stihlbro said:


> I don't see the need for a tear down, I'll just ask question after scotch. That alcohol will speak the truth! Hahahaha!
> 
> Other than that, I'll volunteer my services as the official officiator of the event. I'll get things started and call the names and keep up with the results, post pictures on the Internet and hold all participants accountable for their actions. This includes but it not limited to three judges score card, complete control of the saw while in the wood, no fish hooking or kicks below the belt, final decision is from............wait?
> 
> ...



Ringmaster of a circus?


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm Commander Shepard, and this this my favorite store on the Citadel.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 24, 2015)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I'm Commander Shepard, and this this my favorite store on the Citadel.



I heard that about you.......

So, who's gonna be building a 390XP for this gig? 

What size bars? 

Can I take off my pants while running the saw?


----------



## barneyrb (Jan 24, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I heard that about you.......
> 
> So, who's gonna be building a 390XP for this gig?
> 
> ...



I'll be building a 2188, same as a 390 ain't it?


----------



## rburg (Jan 24, 2015)

It looks much better.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 24, 2015)

Oh great. Here comes the saw talk.....


You guys are gonna ruin this thread and the GTG.....


----------



## barneyrb (Jan 24, 2015)

Well yeah it looks better, it's red and sexy and stuff. Wonder if I can bribe the judges with pie.......


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 24, 2015)

barneyrb said:


> I'll be building a 2188, same as a 390 ain't it?



Same saw in my book. Just ugly as hell. 



WoodChuck'r said:


> Oh great. Here comes the saw talk.....
> 
> 
> You guys are gonna ruin this thread and the GTG.....



Oh blow me, you silly fapper. 

Who are you anyway? Some Justin Bieber wanna be?


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 24, 2015)

Last time we did 395XPs.......but ended up opening it up to anything 6 cube and under. 

No telling what will happen this year. 

Scott Kunz might bring a Wild Thing and beat us all.


----------



## barneyrb (Jan 24, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Last time we did 395XPs.......but ended up opening it up to anything 6 cube and under.
> 
> No telling what will happen this year.
> 
> Scott Kunz might bring a Wild Thing and beat us all.



That ain't no chit right there, I think he could make a mini mac outrun my junk


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm almost done with my entry.....


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 24, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I heard that about you.......
> 
> So, who's gonna be building a 390XP for this gig?
> 
> ...


 That's it,,,,, Somebody has to get a video of this!!!!!


----------



## BigRed96 (Jan 26, 2015)

I am interested in coming but I don't have any race saws or really any saws Folks would want to run. I don't want to be the creepy guy from Ohio drooling over everyone's race saws. I have about a million questions for the saw builders concerning getting timing numbers, porting, etc.


----------



## milkman (Jan 26, 2015)

I was in your shoes, as far as not having race saws or one that people would want to run, but I went anyway to the '13 WKY GTG. I had a really good time and no one made fun of me, at least where I could hear. I do have a couple of Earthquakes now so if I get to make the '15 GTG, I can dazzle a few folks. Oh and the food is really good and plenty of it especially the deserts. Hope Tree Monkey shows up, racing wouldn't be the same without his starter pistol.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 26, 2015)

BigRed96 said:


> I am interested in coming but I don't have any race saws or really any saws Folks would want to run. I don't want to be the creepy guy from Ohio drooling over everyone's race saws. I have about a million questions for the saw builders concerning getting timing numbers, porting, etc.



The first time I went to a GTG at Wiggs place I had a few old junkers that I'd played around in.......put nothing special at all. Those boys beat my ass in every class. I found out what a poor job I was doing on my chains......made a lot of good friends, and ate till I thought I would bust. 

Come on to the GTG and you and I will sit and watch them race their fast saws. I never race in the cant racing.......I hate losing. 

We'll chew the fat, talk timing numbers, and all that stuff.


----------



## o8f150 (Jan 26, 2015)

BigRed96 said:


> I am interested in coming but I don't have any race saws or really any saws Folks would want to run. I don't want to be the creepy guy from Ohio drooling over everyone's race saws. I have about a million questions for the saw builders concerning getting timing numbers, porting, etc.


 come down anyway even if you don't think they are special,,,, the GTG's are a blast,, a lot of good food,, good friends and a lot of good info,, last year I went with my saws but I didn't do much cutting,, I just sat around and watch all the other midgets,,,, you just need to watch mastermind,,, he likes to hump anything that is warm especially sheep and poodles,,, he will even hump your leg if you let him,,,, so if he gets ahold of you then just let him finish


----------



## Termite (Jan 26, 2015)

I know I won't make fun of your saws but now being from Ohio, well, that's another thing.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 26, 2015)

No race saws here, just a bunch of old outdated equipment. Come join the fun.


----------



## redfin (Jan 26, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> PA is a big state lol..........who knows what could happen........i might just say screw it all and show up......maybe



We need the Pa folks to get together on a bus down.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 26, 2015)

redfin said:


> We need the Pa folks to get together on a bus down.


well, depending on wich way y'all go, let me know.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 26, 2015)

Glock37 will be rolling down from PA.


----------



## BigRed96 (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks for all the kind replies Fella' s. I am looking forward to meeting you all. MASTERMIND, I will take you up on that but have to warn you I have been told by more than one person that I talk too much.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 26, 2015)

Same here......

I get motor mouth......


----------



## redfin (Jan 27, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Glock37 will be rolling down from PA.



Mikes not to terribly far from me Randy. I am going to try like heck to make it this year.


----------



## skippysphins (Jan 27, 2015)

Maybe I can attend this year . anybody from pa going for sure ? Possibly car pool ?? 
Pm me if so . 
Chris


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 27, 2015)

TTT


----------



## jrsdws (Jan 27, 2015)

Got a couple of saws with banana breath I'd like to bring down....hope it fits the schedule.


----------



## barneyrb (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Mastermind (Feb 2, 2015)

Hello.

HELLO?

HELLO???

Is this thing broadcasting?


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 2, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Hello.
> 
> HELLO?
> 
> ...




Vacation day added to this one...

Chelsea Iowa on April 25th is the 1st one this year. 

I plan on attending and meeting many of ya'll this year.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 2, 2015)

Oh man......this is too cool 

I've been telling everyone. 

River Rat will be coming from Texas with brisket and ribs, Randy B is gonna make gumbo on Saturday night. 

Who needs saws? I wanna see the grub!!!!!!


----------



## PA Dan (Feb 3, 2015)

redfin said:


> We need the Pa folks to get together on a bus down.


Now your talking!


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 3, 2015)

redfin said:


> We need the Pa folks to get together on a bus down.



ok but i'm drivin.


----------



## PA Dan (Feb 3, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> ok but i'm drivin.


Im in![emoji41] Im sure that will be one strange trip!


----------



## redfin (Feb 3, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> ok but i'm drivin.



Sure thing Stevo. I hate drivin.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 3, 2015)

Tis gonna be epic......


----------



## o8f150 (Feb 3, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Who needs saws? I wanna see the grub!!!!!!


your fat enough


----------



## Guido Salvage (Feb 3, 2015)

Speaking of fat, no snackies please...


----------



## Mac 6-10 (Feb 3, 2015)

had a blast last year. I guess I'll come flood the place with yellow again this year!


----------



## o8f150 (Feb 3, 2015)

Guido Salvage said:


> Speaking of fat, no snackies please...


I am bringing my sweaty this year


----------



## o8f150 (Feb 3, 2015)

randy is getting ready for the GTG


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 3, 2015)

Chinups baby. WooT WooT


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 3, 2015)

Has wiggs not changed the date yet??? 
How am I supposed to get there if I'm somewhere else??

Oh... 
And I'm trying to score a 385 right now...


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 3, 2015)

Yeah Matt, he's backing up a week.


----------



## o8f150 (Feb 3, 2015)

Modifiedmark said:


> Well maybe a bit of a dull light. The highlight this last time was the little detour over to Mayfield to pick up that F200!!


dang mark,, if your coming in the way I think you will,, you will be coming right by my place


----------



## awol (Feb 3, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Has wiggs not changed the date yet???
> How am I supposed to get there if I'm somewhere else??
> 
> Oh...
> And I'm trying to score a 385 right now...


 If ya come up with one, let me know. I'll just stay home with my entry!


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 3, 2015)

I would say we could run 064s too.........but dang I hate to get beat.


----------



## o8f150 (Feb 3, 2015)

going to enter this in the 6 cube races,, I have a 32" b/c that I will get fitted on it


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 3, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Yeah Matt, he's backing up a week.


You sure? Joey was gonna have to check on Vacation time... I never heard back..


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm 99% sure. 

We've been talking a lot everyday........but the GTG hasn't come up in a few. 

I'll make damn sure.


----------



## brian.b (Feb 3, 2015)

Hey guys where's the Kentucky Gtg gonna be at.....What town or county.


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 3, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I would say we could run 064s too.........but dang I hate to get beat.
> 
> View attachment 400519


You know there will be a couple 064's run after, to keep those 390's honest...
Just sayin....


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 3, 2015)

awol said:


> If ya come up with one, let me know. I'll just stay home with my entry!


Nobody worries about my entries....
Somebody gotta come in last...


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 3, 2015)

brian.b said:


> Hey guys where's the Kentucky Gtg gonna be at.....What town or county.



Murray



Hedgerow said:


> You know there will be a couple 064's run after, to keep those 390's honest...
> Just sayin....



I'll bring a couple.......


----------



## barneyrb (Feb 3, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Nobody worries about my entries....
> Somebody gotta come in last...



Hey you can't have my spot, I ain't giving it up without a fight


----------



## glock37 (Feb 3, 2015)

i got 2 064's too ! i'll give it hell !


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 3, 2015)

barneyrb said:


> Hey you can't have my spot, I ain't giving it up without a fight


Maybe we can go 9th and 10th then have scotch..
I'm still looking for a 385...


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 3, 2015)

Wiggs is gonna win this year. 

I just have a feeling...


----------



## glock37 (Feb 3, 2015)

He got a hidden nitrous bottle inside his pants 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## o8f150 (Feb 3, 2015)

glock37 said:


> He got a hidden nitrous bottle inside his pants
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


that's what his wife says too


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 3, 2015)

glock37 said:


> He got a hidden nitrous bottle inside his pants
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



No pics.......please.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Feb 3, 2015)

o8f150 said:


> dang mark,, if your coming in the way I think you will,, you will be coming right by my place




Really, I have no idea how I got from Mayfield to Wigg's place. It was kinda messed up going there. If I went by your place it was probably a accident.


----------



## o8f150 (Feb 3, 2015)

Modifiedmark said:


> Really, I have no idea how I got from Mayfield to Wigg's place. It was kinda messed up going there. If I went by your place it was probably a accident.


look on google maps,,,,, leave Paducah heading to Mayfield,,, we are exactly halfway between the 2 just off 45,,,, if you don't know where you are going it can be a bit rough to get to his house from Mayfield with all the back roads


----------



## o8f150 (Feb 3, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> No pics.......please.


why????? don't want to see him wearing that lacey pink g string you let him borrow


----------



## Modifiedmark (Feb 3, 2015)

o8f150 said:


> look on google maps,,,,, leave Paducah heading to Mayfield,,, we are exactly halfway between the 2 just off 45,,,, if you don't know where you are going it can be a bit rough to get to his house from Mayfield with all the back roads




No I didn't go that way, I came down from the east on 9003 parkway or whatever.

I just used the GPS on my phone to get from Mayfield there. Thought I was going to wear all my steering gear out making turns...


----------



## o8f150 (Feb 3, 2015)

Modifiedmark said:


> No I didn't go that way, I came down from the east on 9003 parkway or whatever.
> 
> I just used the GPS on my phone to get from Mayfield there. Thought I was going to wear all my steering gear out making turns...


i think that brought you in on the purchase parkway into Mayfield,,, if that's the case you was only 7 miles from the house


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 3, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Wiggs is gonna win this year.
> 
> I just have a feeling...


he shoulda won that stupid 028 build off too...
Being a Stihl guy and all...


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 3, 2015)

He would have won the 395 thing......but he was running a 8 pin. He didn't care about winning enough to pull the clutch and swap rims. He just wanted to race them stupid, loud ass cant saws.


----------



## cobey (Feb 3, 2015)

anyone got the new date???


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 3, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> He would have won the 395 thing......but he was running a 8 pin. He didn't care about winning enough to pull the clutch and swap rims. He just wanted to race them stupid, loud ass cant saws.


He wasn't the only one running an 8 pin... And loud ass can't saws are fun too... Just sayin...
But none of it is as fun as the after BS party... That's where you sit on the pile of cants and BS...


----------



## wigglesworth (Feb 3, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> he shoulda won that stupid 028 build off too...
> Being a Stihl guy and all...



Yea. I guess I should had ported it.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 3, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> He wasn't the only one running an 8 pin... And loud ass can't saws are fun too... Just sayin...
> But none of it is as fun as the after BS party... That's where you sit on the pile of cants and BS...



Just show me the food......


----------



## Hinerman (Feb 4, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Just show me the food......


 
^^^^^THIS. I have been to 2 GTGs. I don't race and don't think I even started a saw at one of them. I don't think I will bring saws anymore, just the camera to take pictures, some food, my boys, and an appetite (especially for pie). Randy, don't forget your cup (not talking about a coffee cup either); that still ain't right.


----------



## stihlbro (Feb 4, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> You sure? Joey was gonna have to check on Vacation time... I never heard back..




I got turned down, kinda disappointed at the moment? My days off got changed too! Count me out, but don't forget about me cause I gotsa a plan.


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 4, 2015)

stihlbro said:


> I got turned down, kinda disappointed at the moment? My days off got changed too! Count me out, but don't forget about me cause I gotsa a plan.


You feelin a case of the walkin' Ebola comin on..??


----------



## Hinerman (Feb 4, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> You feelin a case of the walkin' Ebola comin on..??


 
Sounds like he is not himself, must be a fever coming on and the only cure is in Kentucky.

This reminds me of when I was stacking wood with my boys. After about an hour the little one says his tummy hurts (yeah right) so I tell him to go lay down in the truck. After another hour, he gets out and he and big brother want to go get ice cream. I say to the little one, "I thought your tummy hurt". He said with a big grin, "It does but ice cream is my medicine". Well lets go get some medicine then...


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 4, 2015)

Hinerman said:


> ^^^^^THIS. I have been to 2 GTGs. I don't race and don't think I even started a saw at one of them. I don't think I will bring saws anymore, just the camera to take pictures, some food, my boys, and an appetite (especially for pie). Randy, don't forget your cup (not talking about a coffee cup either); that still ain't right.



Welp.......I don't drink much aside from water and coffee.......so what are you pushing on me here?


----------



## Guido Salvage (Feb 4, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Welp.......I don't drink much aside from water and coffee.......so what are you pushing on me here?



Sack protection...


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 4, 2015)

LMAO.......

Y'all ain't right. 

This year is gonna be different........Wiggs is not gonna kick my sack again.


----------



## cowroy (Feb 4, 2015)

stihlbro said:


> I got turned down, kinda disappointed at the moment? My days off got changed too! Count me out, but don't forget about me cause I gotsa a plan.



This is definitely what sucks about railroad management [emoji17]


----------



## o8f150 (Feb 4, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> LMAO.......
> 
> Y'all ain't right.
> 
> This year is gonna be different........Wiggs is not gonna kick my sack again.


ok,,, since he wont then I will


----------



## Guido Salvage (Feb 4, 2015)

Can I get a verification on the date? Rather than leave at 4:00 I think I will spend the night and want to make a reservation before the Murray State football schedule is announced.


----------



## DeckSetter (Feb 4, 2015)

Might try to show up at this. Never been to one, sounds fun.


----------



## chadihman (Feb 4, 2015)

Every year I say I might make it. I'm saying nothing... Maybe that'll get me there.


----------



## barneyrb (Feb 4, 2015)

stihlbro said:


> I got turned down, kinda disappointed at the moment? My days off got changed too! Count me out, but don't forget about me cause I gotsa a plan.



But, but, but,....your sweet wife has gots to help me with the gumbo.......


----------



## redfin (Feb 4, 2015)

chadihman said:


> Every year I say I might make it. I'm saying nothing... Maybe that'll get me there.



Farmer Steve has a stinky bus chartered from Pa Chad. Hitch a ride.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Feb 4, 2015)

Not sure yet where I'll be working in September, but I hope to make this GTG.

No saw building for me, just want to come watch, and visit old friends.


.....and eat a bit, and.....


----------



## Deererainman (Feb 4, 2015)

I can bring some 3yr old Hedgeapple, nice and hard.





Winner gets this trophy.


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 4, 2015)

Deererainman said:


> I can bring some 3yr old Hedgeapple, nice and hard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooohhh...
Wiggs loves that stuff...


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 4, 2015)

I forgot to ask him to post the date.......we was talking about some stuff...and stuff.....and all...


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 5, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> ok but i'm drivin.





chadihman said:


> Every year I say I might make it. I'm saying nothing... Maybe that'll get me there.



stihl a couple of seats left Chad.



redfin said:


> Farmer Steve has a stinky bus chartered from Pa Chad. Hitch a ride.


it only smells of 2 stroke gas.


----------



## stihlbro (Feb 5, 2015)

cowroy said:


> This is definitely what sucks about railroad management [emoji17]




You gonna be there?



barneyrb said:


> But, but, but,....your sweet wife has gots to help me with the gumbo.......





I'll be sure to tell her, on the ride back home last year she showed some interest in the 8 cube class. Might be interesting this year!


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 5, 2015)

I might build a couple of cant saws for the class races. I've not got the time to spend chaining them properly though. 

If I could get down there early, maybe Wiggs could help me get em ready.


----------



## stihlbro (Feb 5, 2015)

If Wiggs cant, I know some one who can.


I think if you tried it, you could find enjoyment with it, it only last for less that 8 seconds and not as dangerous as bull riding.


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 5, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I might build a couple of cant saws for the class races. I've not got the time to spend chaining them properly though.
> 
> If I could get down there early, maybe Wiggs could help me get em ready.


Just grab one out of my tool box and slap it on the saw...
Piece o cake..


----------



## rburg (Feb 5, 2015)

You better get your chain to Wiggs now if you want it sharpened by September.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 5, 2015)

I talked to Jer........

He should be posting in here soon concerning the date. 

I don't want to run these saws..........I just wanna watch them run. Levi maybe?


----------



## cowroy (Feb 5, 2015)

stihlbro said:


> You gonna be there?



Yes


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 5, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I might build a couple of cant saws for the class races. I've not got the time to spend chaining them properly though.
> 
> If I could get down there early, maybe Wiggs could help me get em ready.


Chain is the easy part


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 5, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I talked to Jer........
> 
> He should be posting in here soon concerning the date.
> 
> I don't want to run these saws..........I just wanna watch them run. Levi maybe?


Anything with a motor...
He's game..


----------



## wigglesworth (Feb 5, 2015)

Ok folks. Official date is the third weekend in September. Sept. 19th. 

I'll post up on the races and classes later. I'm fixin to crash...


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 5, 2015)

wigglesworth said:


> Ok folks. Official date is the third weekend in September. Sept. 19th.
> 
> I'll post up on the races and classes later. I'm fixin to crash...


Well I might have time to finish a saw then. [emoji1]


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 5, 2015)

Will Wiggs get a saw done? 

Who knows? Tune in next week.......same bat time.......same bat channel.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Feb 5, 2015)

wigglesworth said:


> Ok folks. Official date is the third weekend in September. Sept. 19th.
> 
> I'll post up on the races and classes later. I'm fixin to crash...



Puts me out for this year, I will be back in VA for Field Day of the Past that weekend.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Guido Salvage (Feb 5, 2015)

I have been doing that show for over 20 years, I am responsible for the peanut picking, wheat threshing and corn shelling so I need to be there.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 5, 2015)

Well I will miss you Gary. We've attended a bunch of GTGs together.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Feb 5, 2015)

Hate to miss it this year, but I can't be in two places that are a 12 drive apart on the same weekend.


----------



## o8f150 (Feb 5, 2015)

Guido Salvage said:


> Hate to miss it this year, but I can't be in two places that are a 12 drive apart on the same weekend.


ok,,, since your not going to be there then who is going to give randy a swift kick in the nuts this year,,,, wooooooohooooooooo,,, I will volunteer


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 5, 2015)

Maybe we should raffle off kicks to your sack Scott. 

Ten bucks a kick, and we'll hold you. 

Boys, just think of all them nasty snackie pics he's posted.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Feb 5, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Maybe we should raffle off kicks to your sack Scott.
> 
> Ten bucks a kick, and we'll hold you.
> 
> Boys, just think of all them nasty snackie pics he's posted.



My $10 is going to Matt, with 4' legs and a size 15 shoe he ought to get the job done nicely.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Feb 5, 2015)

Guido Salvage said:


> My $10 is going to Matt, with 4' legs and a size 15 shoe he ought to get the job done nicely.



LOL. I vote Matt too!

Hell id go $20.00! lol


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 5, 2015)

Looks like we have 30.00 already.........I'll pitch in 20.00. 

That makes 50.00.


----------



## o8f150 (Feb 5, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Maybe we should raffle off kicks to your sack Scott.
> 
> Ten bucks a kick, and we'll hold you.
> 
> Boys, just think of all them nasty snackie pics he's posted.


I will pitch in 10,,, what the heck,,,,,,, wait,,, I feel the flue coming on


----------



## barneyrb (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm on for a c note.......tired of the fat bitches


----------



## o8f150 (Feb 5, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Looks like we have 30.00 already.........I'll pitch in 20.00.
> 
> That makes 50.00.


does that mean I get the pot after everyone pitches in???? shoot if that's the case let the pot grow,,, I am willing to take a bit of pain for a few bucks


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 5, 2015)

I'll go $20 for video of it


----------



## o8f150 (Feb 5, 2015)

barneyrb said:


> I'm on for a c note.......tired of the fat bitches


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 5, 2015)

Yeah.......you get the pot.

But you get kicked in the jewels till you pass out.


----------



## barneyrb (Feb 5, 2015)

I GET A SHOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 5, 2015)

REPPED


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Feb 5, 2015)

y'all PA guys, what route will you take? just curios, who knows what i'll be doing come sep. but its possible i could meet one of ya some where.
by the way, has any one heard from Ken [naked arborist]? he has family close to here, i ain't seen him any where in a while.


----------



## glock37 (Feb 5, 2015)

I m in monroeville pa went down 70 to columbus around cincy and down to paduca to murry 11. 1/2 hrs drive 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 5, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> y'all PA guys, what route will you take? just curios, who knows what i'll be doing come sep. but its possible i could meet one of ya some where.
> by the way, has any one heard from Ken [naked arborist]? he has family close to here, i ain't seen him any where in a while.


This would be a goodun to just take a couple days and come over Mike...
Gonna be a lot of fellas there to meet...


----------



## Modifiedmark (Feb 5, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> LMAO.......
> 
> Y'all ain't right.
> 
> This year is gonna be different........Wiggs is not gonna kick my sack again.


d
d
In that case, it would be my pleasure to stand in for Wiggs!


----------



## redfin (Feb 6, 2015)

Would someone recomend me lodging please.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 6, 2015)

Modifiedmark said:


> d
> d
> In that case, it would be my pleasure to stand in for Wiggs!



Dang Mark.......you're getting mean in your extremely advanced age. 



redfin said:


> Would someone recomend me lodging please.



I always stay at the Best Western in Murray.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Feb 6, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Dang Mark.......you're getting mean in your extremely advanced age.



I aint that much older then you are, so don't forget that. 

And FWIW I have always been mean, I don't think its getting worse.


----------



## redfin (Feb 6, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I always stay at the Best Western in Murray.



How far from Jeremy's is this Randy?


----------



## o8f150 (Feb 6, 2015)

redfin said:


> How far from Jeremy's is this Randy?


its about 10 minutes or so


----------



## redfin (Feb 6, 2015)

o8f150 said:


> its about 10 minutes or so


Thanks Scott.


----------



## o8f150 (Feb 6, 2015)

redfin said:


> Thanks Scott.


no problem,,,


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 6, 2015)

wigglesworth said:


> Ok folks. Official date is the third weekend in September. Sept. 19th.
> 
> I'll post up on the races and classes later. I'm fixin to crash...



Welp... I am out. 

Already have concert tickets for Jason Aldean, Cole Swindell, and Tyler Farr that weekend.


----------



## wigglesworth (Feb 6, 2015)

DexterDay said:


> Welp... I am out.
> 
> Already have concert tickets for Jason Aldean, Cole Swindell, and Tyler Farr that weekend.



Well...that sux. 

I usually do the last weekend, but all the Missouri and surrounding guys had a prior saw expenditure to attend that weekend, so I bumped it up a week. 

I hate "modern" country music btw. I'd much rather go play with saws...


----------



## cobey (Feb 6, 2015)

wigglesworth said:


> Well...that sux.
> 
> I usually do the last weekend, but all the Missouri and surrounding guys had a prior saw expenditure to attend that weekend, so I bumped it up a week.
> 
> I hate "modern" country music btw. I'd much rather go play with saws...


 do you dig old country music?


----------



## Guido Salvage (Feb 6, 2015)

wigglesworth said:


> Well...that sux.
> 
> I usually do the last weekend, but all the Missouri and surrounding guys had a prior saw expenditure to attend that weekend, so I bumped it up a week.
> 
> I hate "modern" country music btw. I'd much rather go play with saws...



How about the first weekend in October?


----------



## wigglesworth (Feb 6, 2015)

cobey said:


> do you dig old country music?



Yes sir.


----------



## cobey (Feb 6, 2015)

wigglesworth said:


> Yes sir.


 i like listening to old country working on cars... pretty much a great time


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 7, 2015)

I like Bluegrass.......


----------



## cobey (Feb 7, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I like Bluegrass.......




i likes hayseed dixie....


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 7, 2015)

cobey said:


> i likes hayseed dixie....



Me too. 

They do some awesome covers.


----------



## cobey (Feb 7, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Me too.
> 
> They do some awesome covers.


 poop in a jar?? he he ....is that an original or a cover????


----------



## 71dart (Feb 7, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> y'all PA guys, what route will you take? just curios, who knows what i'll be doing come sep. but its possible i could meet one of ya some where.
> by the way, has any one heard from Ken [naked arborist]? he has family close to here, i ain't seen him any where in a while.


Anyone heard from naked arborist? He's had a saw of mine for 8-9 months now and I've tried pms, e-mails and even sent him a letter in the mail but no response. It's like he fell off the planet.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 7, 2015)

I usually hear from him pretty regularly........but have not lately.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Feb 7, 2015)

i,m a little worried..........now i wish i asked exactly where his family was so i could check on him. he really is an arborist so.......i hate to think it.


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 7, 2015)

I have his phone number. I haven't heard from him in a good while either.


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 7, 2015)

wigglesworth said:


> Well...that sux.
> 
> I usually do the last weekend, but all the Missouri and surrounding guys had a prior saw expenditure to attend that weekend, so I bumped it up a week.
> 
> I hate "modern" country music btw. I'd much rather go play with saws...



I grew up listening to Keith Whitley and Cat Stevens. I like all music, but this is one of the 9 concerts this summer on the Country Mega tickets we bought.. We only plan on attending 3 of the 9. 

We own over 300 acres, 5 minutes outside of Sandy Hook Ky. Where (Jackie) Keith Whitley was born and raised. Part of my upbringing. Running them hollers and raising hell.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 7, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> I have his phone number. I haven't heard from him in a good while either.



Call him Mike.


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 7, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Call him Mike.


I will.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 7, 2015)

You're a damn good man Mike........

I'm glad to be able to call you a friend.


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 7, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> You're a damn good man Mike........
> 
> I'm glad to be able to call you a friend.


Aw shucks


----------



## o8f150 (Feb 7, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> You're a damn good man Mike........
> 
> I'm glad to be able to call you a friend.


suck up,,, or down or sideways,,, how ever you like it


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 7, 2015)

Ken (Naked Arborist) was last on Saw Hogs 11/13/14....


----------



## 71dart (Feb 7, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> i,m a little worried..........now i wish i asked exactly where his family was so i could check on him. he really is an arborist so.......i hate to think it.


Yeah, I hope he's alright too.


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 7, 2015)

I spoke with him. He's been busy and had to move shops. Said he would try to get online and say howdy


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 7, 2015)

Relieved.....


----------



## 71dart (Feb 7, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> I spoke with him. He's been busy and had to move shops. Said he would try to get online and say howdy


That's good!! Thanks for checking in on him.


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 7, 2015)

71dart said:


> That's good!! Thanks for checking in on him.


No problem


----------



## Ron660 (Feb 7, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I'll be there.......I've got a few ideas for the 390XP.....


 Great...you'll have my 390xp soon to do some R &D.


----------



## David Young (Feb 7, 2015)

Ron660 said:


> Great...you'll have my 390xp soon to do some R &D.


When that 390 stomps your 660 are you going to change you name to Ron 390


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 7, 2015)

David have you been watching the videos of the 066s I've been posting lately? 

I'm closing in on a ported 395xp.........but I think I'm as close as I'll be able to get. I'm pretty sure I can build a 066 that will run right with a ported 390XP. Notice I said pretty sure.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Feb 7, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> David have you been watching the videos of the 066s I've been posting lately?
> 
> I'm closing in on a ported 395xp.........but I think I'm as close as I'll be able to get. I'm pretty sure I can build a 066 that will run right with a ported 390XP. Notice I said pretty sure.



No, he is stuck on Woodcutter TV.


----------



## heimannm (Feb 7, 2015)

I will have to see if I can schedule a visit to Bunge Cairo, IL again...and keep a kart saw running.

Mark


----------



## awol (Feb 7, 2015)

If you can't keep one running that's OK Mark, I'll let you borrow yours! Wiggs said it runs pretty good.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Feb 7, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> You're a damn good man Mike........
> 
> I'm glad to be able to call you a friend.


+1



mdavlee said:


> I spoke with him. He's been busy and had to move shops. Said he would try to get online and say howdy





Mastermind said:


> Relieved.....


+1 again


----------



## heimannm (Feb 7, 2015)

AWOL - Last time I saw it it had a removable top piston...

Mark


----------



## Ron660 (Feb 8, 2015)

David Young said:


> When that 390 stomps your 660 are you going to change you name to Ron 390


I'm sure that 390xp will. Maybe I'll send my 660 jug back to MM to add some fingers to those bridges. That might make it a little closer to the 390xp.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 8, 2015)

Ron660 said:


> I'm sure that 390xp will. Maybe I'll send my 660 jug back to MM to add some fingers to those bridges. That might make it a little closer to the 390xp.



The more I play with fingers, the more I like those bridge ports. In an 044 I couldn't tell any real difference.


----------



## BigRed96 (Feb 8, 2015)

Good Evening Gentleman, I was wondering what most do for sleeping arrangements? Is the place the GTG taking place have room to throw up a tent or do most Folks stay at a hotel or motel?


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 8, 2015)

There are plenty of places to pitch a tent. I'll be staying at the Best Western.


----------



## o8f150 (Feb 9, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> There are plenty of places to pitch a tent. I'll be staying at the Best Western.


I may do the same thing randy since I will have that long drive,,, that's the only part that sucks


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 9, 2015)

o8f150 said:


> I may do the same thing randy since I will have that long drive,,, that's the only part that sucks


you'll need a first floor room. i think BW has snackie weight restrictions.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Feb 9, 2015)

Is there gonna be another bikini volleyball game this year ?


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 9, 2015)

OK......that was sudden and unexpected. 

Ryan.........warn a feller next time please.


----------



## glock37 (Feb 9, 2015)

Randy they need lovin too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## o8f150 (Feb 11, 2015)

west ky GTG 2014


----------



## Guido Salvage (Feb 11, 2015)

For once I am glad I am on the tiny screen on my phone. Which one is Uncle Mustache?


----------



## o8f150 (Feb 11, 2015)

Guido Salvage said:


> For once I am glad I am on the tiny screen on my phone. Which one is Uncle Mustache?


2nd one back on the right


----------



## barneyrb (Feb 11, 2015)

heimannm said:


> AWOL - Last time I saw it it had a removable top piston...
> 
> Mark


Mark, can I bring that 125 with me this year and leave it in your possession for some TLC?


----------



## dwraisor (Feb 11, 2015)

Only a few hours drive. I missed last years. I need to visit again.

dw


----------



## heimannm (Feb 11, 2015)

Absolutely on that SP 125, should have another on its way to me now from LA. Guy said no one locally was interested, folks down that way didn't collect chainsaws, thought it must be a Yankee thing. He also has a number of "cast iron toy tractors" that no one is interested in.

If anyone collect toy tractors I can connect you.

Mark


----------



## Guido Salvage (Feb 12, 2015)

Pedal tractors or the Ertl type models?


----------



## heimannm (Feb 12, 2015)

PM sent

Mark


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 14, 2015)

Back to the top.


----------



## wigglesworth (Mar 15, 2015)

Crap just got real folks.....

The 385/390 build off just got sponsored.


Drumroll please.............

$250 goes to the winner.!!!

$100 to second place

$50 to third

$20 entry fee

If that don't make you wanna grind on a 385/390 I don't know what will.

28" bar, off the roll chain. Must be a new chain of your choice. They will be inspected.

Best of two cuts in a 25"ish cant.

We will all run on my own 87 octane, non-ethanol fuel, at 32:1 with Bel Ray H1R

Must run an air filter.

Must run your own entry



I'm a bit excited myself.


----------



## barneyrb (Mar 15, 2015)

wigglesworth said:


> Crap just got real folks.....
> 
> The 385/390 build off just got sponsored.
> 
> ...




Hhhmmmmmm...........


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 15, 2015)

Well I for one appreciate the donation.


----------



## awol (Mar 15, 2015)

Sounds great, I can hardly wait!


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 15, 2015)

I'll start on my muffler mod right away...


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 15, 2015)

Step off Matt..........

This prize money is going in my pocket. Let the trash talk begin.


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 15, 2015)

awol said:


> Sounds great, I can hardly wait!


You wanna share a ride down there???
Since randy has agreed to pay for our fuel???
Bwahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 15, 2015)

And so it begins......


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 15, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> You wanna share a ride down there???
> Since randy has agreed to pay for our fuel???
> Bwahahaha!!!!!!



I've never gotten paid to win a build off before. 

Uncharted waters boys. 

All BS aside.........this should bring out builders from everywhere.


----------



## awol (Mar 15, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> You wanna share a ride down there???
> Since randy has agreed to pay for our fuel???
> Bwahahaha!!!!!!


 If Randy's paying, let's take the gas guzzling big-block 1-ton Chevy and pull a trailer loaded with race cants!


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 15, 2015)

awol said:


> If Randy's paying, let's take the gas guzzling big-block 1-ton Chevy and pull a trailer loaded with race cants!



Y'all bring anything y'all can afford........Randy ain't ascared.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 15, 2015)

I think when Jer & Dacia hosted the 066 build off there were 16 entries. I bet this will be even larger. 

So.........should I build a 385.......or a 390?


----------



## Ron660 (Mar 15, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I think when Jer & Dacia hosted the 066 build off there were 16 entries. I bet this will be even larger.
> 
> So.........should I build a 385.......or a 390?


 Randy, you'll get my new 390xp soon to do some "R & D". If you have a 385 you can compare the two.


----------



## awol (Mar 15, 2015)

Or both?


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 15, 2015)

Looks like I'm gonna have to cut an EXTRA big hole in the muffler now...


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 15, 2015)

I got to get me another 385/390. I got a 385 cylinder here. Just need the rest. I sold my other stuff a week before he said this was what they were building.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 15, 2015)

Ron660 said:


> Randy, you'll get my new 390xp soon to do some "R & D". If you have a 385 you can compare the two.



Very cool......

Are you planning to attend the GTG? 



awol said:


> Or both?



Looks that way. 



Hedgerow said:


> Looks like I'm gonna have to cut an EXTRA big hole in the muffler now...



Now I normally don't share trade secrets.......but back pressure is your friend here Matt. You need to close your muffler up to be competitive at this level.

Just sayin.


----------



## barneyrb (Mar 15, 2015)

Well, looks like my 2186 ain't gonna stand a chance against this bunch...


----------



## Ron660 (Mar 15, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Very cool......
> 
> Are you planning to attend the GTG?
> 
> ...


 No I can't attend....wish I could (as a spectator). Any free time is with the family...especially with my 12 yr. old daughter.....School dance-line and competitions/private dance.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 15, 2015)

Bring her with you. My grandson never misses a GTG.


----------



## Ron660 (Mar 15, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Bring her with you. My grandson never misses a GTG.


 Thanks for the invitation. I'm sure my daughter would love to attend. She's usually with me cutting wood and some hunting trips.


----------



## barneyrb (Mar 15, 2015)

wigglesworth said:


> Crap just got real folks.....
> 
> The 385/390 build off just got sponsored.
> 
> ...



Does this mean the one entering the saw has to be the builder also or does this mean Matt's son can't run mine? Inquiring minds want to know....


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 15, 2015)

Jer and I spoke about this......and how it is worded. 

You have to run your entry. If Levi enters a saw........he has to run that saw. 

It doesn't matter who the saw belongs to. The person who enters it......runs it.


----------



## barneyrb (Mar 15, 2015)

My saw will be so bad (literately) it won't matter who is running it....


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 15, 2015)

I don't care about the rules........I just care about taking the prize money home.


----------



## glock37 (Mar 15, 2015)

If you have rules follow them to the letter thats only fair and make sure everyone knows them before hand no exceptions !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm just talking smack Mike.


----------



## glock37 (Mar 15, 2015)

Im just saying rules are rules 

Smack talking before and during is allowed and also encouraged

And funny as hell too ! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## glock37 (Mar 15, 2015)

Will the winning saw be torn down and givin a anal exam?

Lol 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 15, 2015)

Well yeah.


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 15, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Very cool......
> 
> Are you planning to attend the GTG?
> 
> ...


Gotcha...

2 extra big holes...


----------



## milkman (Mar 15, 2015)

glock37 said:


> Will the winning saw be torn down and givin a anal exam?
> 
> Lol
> 
> ...


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 15, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Well yeah.


Pfffttt...
Like anyone feels like tearing a saw apart after all dat ****...
It's gumbo time...


----------



## ELECT6845 (Mar 15, 2015)

20.00 get you two cuts with the saw you paid to run. Everyone will make their first cut then retune if needed then we will do the second round. 2 CUTS THATS IT.


----------



## barneyrb (Mar 15, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Pfffttt...
> Like anyone feels like tearing a saw apart after all dat ****...
> It's gumbo time...



I got me a new pot the other day...........


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 15, 2015)

This is gonna be epic.


----------



## redfin (Mar 15, 2015)

I ain't got a no 385 to build. Not like I'd have a snowballs chance but it be fun.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 15, 2015)

I see the prices of 385s and 390s climbing.......


----------



## ELECT6845 (Mar 15, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I see the prices of 385s and 390s climbing.......



I got cases and parts. They are cleaned up and ready for assembly.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 15, 2015)

I like your style Joe.


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 15, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I see the prices of 385s and 390s climbing.......


Dat ain't funny...


----------



## wigglesworth (Mar 15, 2015)

Anybody's saws done yet?


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 15, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Dat ain't funny...



No, It is not.......unless you are selling. Like I will be after the build off. 



wigglesworth said:


> Anybody's saws done yet?



I did two last week. Does that count?


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 16, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Jer and I spoke about this......and how it is worded.
> 
> You have to run your entry. If Levi enters a saw........he has to run that saw.
> 
> It doesn't matter who the saw belongs to. The person who enters it......runs it.


So if I send a saw to Matt to run he can run it?


----------



## cuttinties (Mar 16, 2015)

wigglesworth said:


> Anybody's saws done yet?



Mine is running.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 16, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> So if I send a saw to Matt to run he can run it?



If he enters it.....he can run it. 

That's my take on it Mike.


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 16, 2015)

I ain't above entering more than 1...
Heck, I may have Levi enter 2.. 
Then Mr Barnes and I can sit back and heckle...


----------



## gregn (Mar 16, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> This prize money is going in my pocket. Let the trash talk begin.



I got a glimpse of that winning saw yesterday


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 16, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> I ain't above entering more than 1...
> Heck, I may have Levi enter 2..
> Then Mr Barnes and I can sit back and heckle...



Heckling is my strong suit you know.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 16, 2015)

gregn said:


> I got a glimpse of that winning saw yesterday



Hey Greg !!!!


----------



## gregn (Mar 16, 2015)

Hey bro! How is the saw business today?


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 16, 2015)

It's so nice outside I wish I was fishing instead.


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 16, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Heckling is my strong suit you know.


----------



## rburg (Mar 16, 2015)

My 2 favorite muppets.


----------



## redfin (Mar 16, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> It's so nice outside I wish I was fishing instead.



What kind of fishies do you like to get into? We mainly are trout, crappy and perch. Don't mess with bass to much, well except for the striped ones.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 16, 2015)

I've not been fishing in years.........but today is just so nice. I'd love to be floating down the river........fishing for whatever bites.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Mar 16, 2015)

Only time I head down that way. Was to race at Murray or fish KY lake. Got my June date set again this year. 

Heck I was born right there in Hop-town too.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Mar 16, 2015)

Come on June. 

me




bro




son




uncle


----------



## abramj (Mar 16, 2015)

Hey Randy, If I find a 28" bar, I might bring mine, do you think I have a chance??? I've not tried it yet, been working on taxes all weekend. Only you would know how good it runs.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 16, 2015)

Oh yeah.......you'd have a good chance. 

There will be plenty of 28" bars there. 

Jon has your 041 running. Still sorting out a few bugs.......


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 16, 2015)

The more saws, the merrier...


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 17, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Step off Matt..........
> 
> This prize money is going in my pocket. Let the trash talk begin.



ya just had to say it didt ya

now I need a saw


----------



## barneyrb (Mar 17, 2015)

Well, if Scott is coming down to this one I give up. As said earlier he could take a wild thang and outrun my 2186......


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 17, 2015)

barneyrb said:


> Well, if Scott is coming down to this one I give up. As said earlier he could take a wild thang and outrun my 2186......


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 17, 2015)

tree monkey said:


> ya just had to say it didt ya
> 
> now I need a saw



Well if I'm gonna lose........I hope you, or Wiggs are the guys I lose to. 

Not too many people have studied this stuff like you guys have. 

But........I don't plan on losing.


----------



## barneyrb (Mar 17, 2015)

Dems fightin wurds


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 17, 2015)

Gonna have to go get the industrial strength stuff since we be buildin' husky's...


----------



## spindrift7mm (Mar 17, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Gonna have to go get the industrial strength stuff since we be buildin' husky's...
> 
> View attachment 412585


Is that 40:1 or 36:1 ?


----------



## redfin (Mar 17, 2015)

Hedgerow post: 5269587 said:


> Gonna have to go get the industrial strength stuff since we be buildin' husky's...
> 
> View attachment 412585



Only 10oz to wup up? Hate to see a pint.


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 17, 2015)

redfin said:


> Only 10oz to wup up? Hate to see a pint.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 17, 2015)

Potatoe


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 17, 2015)

Repped.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Mar 17, 2015)

tater


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 17, 2015)

Penis........sammich.


----------



## Roll Tide (Mar 17, 2015)

Yum


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 17, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Mater........sammich.


Ok thats it BLT's for dinner[emoji3]


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 17, 2015)

Roll Tide said:


> Yum



You sick bastard !!!!!


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 17, 2015)

[emoji23]


----------



## Roll Tide (Mar 17, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> You sick bastard !!!!!


Im ****ing crying over here haha you sir are an a s s h o l e


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 17, 2015)

These GTG's get a lil crazy sometimes i hear


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 17, 2015)

Thank God he has on safety glasses.


----------



## Fire8 (Mar 17, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Well if I'm gonna lose........I hope you, or Wiggs are the guys I lose to.
> 
> Not too many people have studied this stuff like you guys have.
> 
> But........I don't plan on losing.


You can take that 262 with you


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 17, 2015)

Fire8 said:


> You can take that 262 with you


The 262 will be lunch for the heard of 365's...
Talk about murderer's row...


----------



## skippysphins (Mar 17, 2015)

I plan on being at this one unless life happens twice back to back. Looks like its going to be a great one lol.


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 17, 2015)

got my eye on a wildthingy. have to see what I can do.

I have no idea if I can be there or not, sucks being sick


----------



## rburg (Mar 17, 2015)

Maybe there will be a pink 385 from Wisconsin. They seem to run pretty good.


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 17, 2015)

it's not pink anymore


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 17, 2015)

Should I paint mine pink in a show of support?


----------



## rburg (Mar 17, 2015)

It probably still runs pretty good.


----------



## glock37 (Mar 17, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Should I paint mine pink in a show of support?


Randy we got a neon pink powder it will show up real nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 17, 2015)

How bout lime green?


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 20, 2015)

are there going to be more rule changes? or are they set in stone?

I don't want to start till all rules are set in stone


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 20, 2015)

Sshhhh....
Wiggs is sleeping....


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 20, 2015)

Rules are only rules if you get caught .


----------



## cuttinties (Mar 20, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Rules are only rules if you get caught .


If you ain't cheatin' you ain't winnin'


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 20, 2015)

Oh?

I've never needed to cheat to win.


----------



## cuttinties (Mar 20, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Oh?
> 
> I've never needed to cheat to win.


Neither did George Bush. [emoji13] I kid I kid.


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 20, 2015)

this thing working?
is wigs still sleeping?
do I need to send a scud missile over there to get him up?
*WIGGS WHERE ARE YOU?*


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 20, 2015)

"The Wiggs"

There is only one........thank God.


----------



## rburg (Mar 20, 2015)

He may be at work soon. Then he can start posting.


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 21, 2015)

ok i'll try bribery


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 21, 2015)

Well, if that don't reel him in........what would?


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 21, 2015)

A carburetor???


----------



## toddol1971 (Mar 21, 2015)

I didnt read thru the whole thing so hit me now if this is in there somewhere. Where is this gonna be. I live by Paducah and would love to go. Oh god, now I feel like I have to go read it all.


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 22, 2015)

girls don't seem to be working
maybe he will like these


----------



## wigglesworth (Mar 22, 2015)

tree monkey said:


> are there going to be more rule changes? or are they set in stone?
> 
> I don't want to start till all rules are set in stone






wigglesworth said:


> As for dead set rules....
> 
> Must use factory 385/390 jug. Either or...
> 
> ...



Quoted from other thread. 

Should I mention two piece heads?


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 22, 2015)

so you saying no 2 piece heads?

so there will not be any more changes?

i'll get started

you like guys huh


----------



## wigglesworth (Mar 22, 2015)

tree monkey said:


> so you saying no 2 piece heads?
> 
> so there will not be any more changes?
> 
> ...



Can u think of anything that needs added??


----------



## lovetheoutdoors (Mar 22, 2015)

Anyone going to this gtg from western NC or the surrounding area? I would like to make it to this.


----------



## Hinerman (Mar 22, 2015)

wigglesworth said:


> Quoted from other thread.
> 
> Should I mention two piece heads?



Can you edit the thread title to include the date? Also, edit the first post with the rules of the build off or a link to the other thread...


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 22, 2015)

wigglesworth said:


> Quoted from other thread.
> 
> Should I mention two piece heads?


So we can make heads or no?


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 22, 2015)

lovetheoutdoors said:


> Anyone going to this gtg from western NC or the surrounding area? I would like to make it to this.


I hope to but won't know until a week or so in advance


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 22, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> So we can make heads or no?



I think that sorta falls outside the "worksaw" build.


----------



## lovetheoutdoors (Mar 22, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> I hope to but won't know until a week or so in advance



Ok thats fine, keep me in mind. I hate to miss a good time!


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 22, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I think that sorta falls outside the "worksaw" build. [emoji23]


Well it depends if you have fins left on the cylinder[emoji12] I got a 385 cylinder missing top fins so I was thinking about making it some new fins.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm hoping to see Wiggs win this year. He and Dacia have done such a fine job hosting these GTGs that I think he's earned that.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Mar 22, 2015)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Oh great. Here comes the saw talk.....
> 
> 
> You guys are gonna ruin this thread and the GTG.....



Yup.


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 22, 2015)

wigglesworth said:


> Can u think of anything that needs added??



it's your race, your rules. I just want clear rules before I start.

pipes?


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 22, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I think that sorta falls outside the "worksaw" build.



I don't see a problem letting 2piece heads run in a worksaw build. anyone that can cut the base and squish can make a head.
if a saw can cut wood for a tank of gas without killing it's self, then I would say it's a worksaw.


----------



## glock37 (Mar 22, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I'm hoping to see Wiggs win this year. He and Dacia have done such a fine job hosting these GTGs that I think he's earned that.



Ok nobody bring there saws so wiggs can win by default 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 22, 2015)

will he have it done in time? or has he been working on it for 2 years?


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 22, 2015)

tree monkey said:


> will he have it done in time? or has he been working on it for 2 years?


3 years[emoji33]


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 23, 2015)

tree monkey said:


> will he have it done in time? or has he been working on it for 2 years?




Not looking good for the wiggs...


----------



## wigglesworth (Mar 24, 2015)

tree monkey said:


> it's your race, your rules. I just want clear rules before I start.
> 
> pipes?



No heads. No pipes.


----------



## ELECT6845 (Mar 24, 2015)

No crying either. Take your butt kicking like a man.


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 24, 2015)

ahh hell, you aint no fun


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 24, 2015)

Are steels allowed ?


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 24, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Are steels allowed ?


There's usually a loser's bracket for them to run in..
We just start em' there..


Saves time and confusion....


----------



## Moparmyway (Mar 24, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> There's usually a loser's bracket for them to run in..
> We just start em' there..


That's funny stuff ................ I don't like it, but it is funny !!!


----------



## ELECT6845 (Mar 26, 2015)

Someone just listed some 385/390's in the trading post.


----------



## skippysphins (Apr 4, 2015)

Ttt


----------



## skippysphins (Apr 4, 2015)

Up


----------



## o8f150 (Apr 4, 2015)

wigglesworth said:


> No heads. No pipes.


that sounds dirty


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 4, 2015)

wigglesworth said:


> Gonna be the biggest and baddest!!!
> 
> Thinking about a 385/390XP long bar buildoff. What say ye?
> 
> ...



This post is not accurate anymore.......and needs to be edited 

WIGGS????????


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 4, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> This post is not accurate anymore.......and needs to be edited
> 
> WIGGS????????



Done


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 4, 2015)

Thank you sir.


----------



## skippysphins (Apr 4, 2015)

The dates are the 19 and 20 of September ? Its in Murray ky.


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 4, 2015)

skippysphins said:


> The dates are the 19 and 20 of September ? Its in Murray ky.



Mostly the 19th. But we always hang out on Friday night, and most head out Sunday morning. 

And yes. Murray ky.


----------



## skippysphins (Apr 4, 2015)

wigglesworth said:


> Mostly the 19th. But we always hang out on Friday night, and most head out Sunday morning.
> 
> And yes. Murray ky.


Ty kindly sir


----------



## skippysphins (Apr 4, 2015)

And happy easter from my family to yours


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 4, 2015)

skippysphins said:


> Ty kindly sir



You coming?


----------



## skippysphins (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm trying to get down there


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 4, 2015)

skippysphins said:


> I'm trying to get down there



I'd use a car. Or a truck. Either will work....


----------



## skippysphins (Apr 4, 2015)

wigglesworth said:


> I'd use a car. Or a truck. Wither will work....


I must warn you I like pie


----------



## redfin (Apr 4, 2015)

wigglesworth said:


> Wither will work....



You fellas down there sure talky fancy.


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 4, 2015)

redfin said:


> You fellas down there sure talky fancy.



You should see us in our nickers at tea time...


----------



## skippysphins (Apr 4, 2015)

Its all good I am hoping to be in attendance of your gtg ! I'm not sure about bringing any saws . but I heard your gtg is the best!
Chris


----------



## glock37 (Apr 4, 2015)

Wiggs you got a foley grinder ?

I just picked one up


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 4, 2015)

skippysphins said:


> Its all good I am hoping to be in attendance of your gtg ! I'm not sure about bring any saws . but I heard your gtg is the best!
> Chris



It's the bestest. Fo realz.


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 4, 2015)

glock37 said:


> Wiggs you got a foley grinder ?
> 
> I just picked one up



Negative. I've eyed several of em though. Look like good machines.


----------



## glock37 (Apr 4, 2015)

Ok thanks 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 4, 2015)

Skippy........the pie is mine. 

Watch it.


----------



## skippysphins (Apr 4, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Skippy........the pie is mine.
> 
> Watch it.


I'm not selfish I would share


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 4, 2015)

skippysphins said:


> I'm not selfish I would share



I hear ya man.


----------



## o8f150 (May 6, 2015)

skippysphins said:


> but I heard your gtg is the best!
> Chris


especially when randy/mastermind gets kicked in the sack


----------



## wigglesworth (May 6, 2015)

Hi.


----------



## skippysphins (May 6, 2015)

Hello


----------



## dwraisor (May 6, 2015)

o8f150 said:


> especially when randy/mastermind gets kicked in the sack



I thought he said he weren't doing that no more... (getting kicked in the sack).


dw


----------



## Mastermind (May 7, 2015)

Bastards.


----------



## dwraisor (May 7, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Bastards.
> 
> View attachment 423197



Dang Randy, that makes me hurt just looking at it... 


dw


----------



## Mastermind (May 7, 2015)

Every year........they get me. 

Not this time.......I'm wearing a cup.


----------



## glock37 (May 7, 2015)

Paper ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (May 7, 2015)

Heck no Mike. Cast iron.


----------



## dwraisor (May 7, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Every year........they get me.
> 
> Not this time.......I'm wearing a cup.




You'd think they treat ya better than that... Least you leave a 'nanner in the tailpipe of their race saw...





dw


----------



## dwraisor (May 7, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Every year........they get me.
> 
> Not this time.......I'm wearing a cup.




I'm hurting my ribs laughing, not at this post, but at the idea i gots.... i'z a [email protected]$$ to the extreme at times.



dw


----------



## o8f150 (May 7, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Bastards.
> 
> View attachment 423197


 you deserved it midget


----------



## o8f150 (May 7, 2015)

dwraisor said:


> You'd think they treat ya better than that... Least you leave a 'nanner in the tailpipe of their race saw...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bet randy is all hawt and bothered now thinking about a banana in his tail pipe


----------



## hseII (May 7, 2015)

o8f150 said:


> bet randy is all hawt and bothered now thinking about a banana in his tail pipe



SOP, and Stuffs.


----------



## redfin (May 7, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Heck no Mike. Cast iron.



Not sure if I'm giggling with or at you man. This has to be one of the most circulated photos on several forums. Sorry


----------



## Mastermind (May 7, 2015)

Buncha bastards.


----------



## barneyrb (May 8, 2015)

Stupid question....for the 385/390/2186/2188 build off will spark screens be required..


----------



## tree monkey (May 8, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Buncha bastards.



do you need a tissue?


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 8, 2015)

My money is on Wiggs, Randy, Scott and at least 3 other dark horses.


----------



## Mastermind (May 8, 2015)

tree monkey said:


> do you need a tissue?



Yes. Thanks Scott. 

You are a true and dear friend.


----------



## super3 (May 8, 2015)

skippysphins said:


> I must warn you I like pie




Just so you know........................ 1st yr attendees start at the back of the pie line.


----------



## skippysphins (May 9, 2015)

super3 said:


> Just so you know........................ 1st yr attendees start at the back of the pie line.


The story of my life lol


----------



## barneyrb (May 9, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> My money is on Wiggs, Randy, Scott and at least 3 other dark horses.



That is sorta a forgone conclusion. Might should add Hedge and Stihlbro in there too....Any of those 5 can build a mean running saw


----------



## mdavlee (May 9, 2015)

barneyrb said:


> That is sorta a forgone conclusion. Might should add Hedge and Stihlbro in there too....Any of those 5 can build a mean running saw


Those last 2 are super slick operators.


----------



## tree monkey (May 10, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> Those last 2 are super slick operators.



they use k-y


----------



## mdavlee (May 10, 2015)

tree monkey said:


> they use k-y


So that's their secret


----------



## stihlbro (May 10, 2015)

Don't worry bout me! I' ll be on the sidelines cheering someone along, that is a fact!


----------



## Hedgerow (May 11, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> My money is on Wiggs, Randy, Scott and at least 3 other dark horses.


Never rule out the bob tailed nag...


----------



## Hedgerow (May 11, 2015)

barneyrb said:


> That is sorta a forgone conclusion. Might should add Hedge and Stihlbro in there too....Any of those 5 can build a mean running saw


Sandbagger..


----------



## rburg (May 11, 2015)

Is bar oil optional for this build off?


----------



## barneyrb (May 11, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Sandbagger..



Naw, just lucky....


----------



## Brian Carlson (May 11, 2015)

I am really hoping to make it in. This would be my first hth. I have a China ms660 I built and want to see how it does to see where I need to go. I also have a 385 to throw in the mix and have a little fun. Hopefully I don't get beat on too bad.


----------



## Jon1212 (May 12, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> My money is on Wiggs, *Randy*, Scott and at least 3 other dark horses.



Which one? There are approximately 57 dudes named Randy on this interweb forum.

I believe close to 10% of those will be in attendance at this GTG. Which will make it 40% more likely that someone named Randy is gonna get kicked in the sack.


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 12, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Which one? There are approximately 57 dudes named Randy on this interweb forum.
> 
> I believe close to 10% of those will be in attendance at this GTG. Which will make it 40% more likely that someone named Randy is gonna get kicked in the sack.


The Randy that was dancing with Brad. Lol


----------



## Jon1212 (May 12, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> The Randy that was dancing with Brad. Lol




Oh, okay. Gotcha.


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 13, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> View attachment 424355
> 
> Oh, okay. Gotcha.


Brings a whole new dimension to GTG?


----------



## Mastermind (May 13, 2015)

I do like to dance ya know.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Mastermind (May 13, 2015)

Repped.


----------



## spindrift7mm (May 13, 2015)

You guys need some Loctite cause you sure got some loose screws !!!


----------



## Jon1212 (May 13, 2015)

spindrift7mm said:


> You guys need some Loctite cause you sure got some loose screws !!!


Allegedly.


----------



## J.Walker (May 13, 2015)

I'm just not sure what flavor to bring to the Western Ky. GTG







.


----------



## rburg (May 13, 2015)

I think the key lime would be the best to bring.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 13, 2015)

rburg said:


> I think the key lime would be the best to bring.


Yeah....
Well, maybe 3 or 4...


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 14, 2015)




----------



## mdavlee (May 14, 2015)

rburg said:


> I think the key lime would be the best to bring.


Butterscotch FTW


----------



## Mastermind (May 14, 2015)




----------



## rburg (May 15, 2015)

Butterscotch would be another good choice.


----------



## ELECT6845 (May 16, 2015)

So how many people are building 385's? Anyone done yet?


----------



## Mastermind (May 16, 2015)

I'm building a 385 and a 390


----------



## cuttinties (May 16, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I'm building a 385 and a 390


I should have one there if it survives the summer.


----------



## SquareFile (May 16, 2015)

Is H1R still going to be used on the build off saws?


----------



## cuttinties (May 16, 2015)

SquareFile said:


> Is H1R still going to be used on the build off saws? [emoji23]


I'll provide lucas if anyone has any second thoughts about HR1 [emoji41]


----------



## Mastermind (May 16, 2015)

I think Jer will still use H1R. I've never seen it slow down any saw except a 661.


----------



## mdavlee (May 16, 2015)

ELECT6845 said:


> So how many people are building 385's? Anyone done yet?


I have one of each. Not touched either one yet. The 385 is in a box needing bearings.


----------



## ELECT6845 (May 16, 2015)

I built a 385 but I have a coil issue should get it swapped out today. I might have a brand new 390 today depends on how the trading goes.


----------



## tree monkey (May 16, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> I have one of each. Not touched either one yet. The 385 is in a box needing bearings.



want to sell it?


----------



## mdavlee (May 16, 2015)

tree monkey said:


> want to sell it?


I might be talked into it.


----------



## hseII (May 17, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I think Jer will still use H1R. I've never seen it slow down any saw except a 661.



I have this thought, see, but some cooperation from the Stars Aligning would be Mandatory. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## whitedogone (May 17, 2015)

Is there a landing strip close by? If so, can anyone give me a lift from it to wigg's? 2500' of grass would do it.


----------



## barneyrb (May 17, 2015)

whitedogone said:


> Is there a landing strip close by? If so, can anyone give me a lift from it to wigg's? 2500' of grass would do it.



There is a corn field behind his house and they are usually through by then......the rows might cause a slight problem though


----------



## whitedogone (May 17, 2015)

kinda rough on gear


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 17, 2015)

385 pic.


----------



## tree monkey (May 18, 2015)

I didn't know pumpkins grew on trees


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 19, 2015)

I'll try to add one everyday. Lol


----------



## tree monkey (May 19, 2015)

are you sayen those pumpkins only last fer 1 day?

is ya planen on shooten em?

good thing you gots a cople goodens in the tent eh.


----------



## o8f150 (May 20, 2015)

just a fast post,,,,,, i am still going to the GTG but like last year i wont be running saws like i used to,, i think last year i run a saw for about 5 minutes,,, i will be bringing the ones i have left and if anyone wants to run them then go for it,, i will have plenty of mix and of course bar oil,,, and yes i still have my masterboobed 372


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 20, 2015)

Why is it that Scott, 08f150 and I are the only Woodticks responding to this thread? This is an outrage! Where's the Wiggmeister?


----------



## wigglesworth (May 20, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Why is it that Scott, 08f150 and I are the only Woodticks responding to this thread? This is an outrage! Where's the Wiggmeister?View attachment 425953



Work!!

Somehow got duped into mowing about 7 acres of grass a week, plus my own 3 acres, not to mention working 55-65 hours on third shift. 

All work and no play at the moment.


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 20, 2015)

It's the Wiggs! Join the club, been peeling logs, but have two days off! 
The winner of this Gtg won't be the guy with the fastest saw, but the guy with the best technique. Watch some of ehp's vids, not that Ed has the fastest saw, but he doesn't confuse the timers. 


wigglesworth said:


> Work!!
> 
> Somehow got duped into mowing about 7 acres of grass a week, plus my own 3 acres, not to mention working 55-65 hours on third shift.
> 
> All work and no play at the moment.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 20, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Why is it that Scott, 08f150 and I are the only Woodticks responding to this thread? This is an outrage! Where's the Wiggmeister?View attachment 425953


Cause I'm a Hack...

They have not given me my wood tick card yet...


----------



## tree monkey (May 21, 2015)

I can send you a card of wood ticks


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 21, 2015)

Here's my woodtick card. Made of 2 ply Birdseye Maple.


----------



## Mastermind (May 21, 2015)

I'm here now. 



Plus "I have a potty mouth".


----------



## dwraisor (May 21, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I'm here now.
> 
> 
> 
> Plus "I have a potty mouth".



Problem is Randy, you don't know where "here" is...

Me I just buzzed over Branson on my way to Louisville, heading home 

dw


----------



## Mastermind (May 21, 2015)

Here..........is where I am. 

Duh.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 21, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Here..........is where I am.
> 
> Duh.


I know that is not the case...

Because I am here...
Therefore, you, must be there...


----------



## mdavlee (May 21, 2015)

I'm here too. Where is the rest of ya'll?


----------



## Mastermind (May 21, 2015)

I'm sorta confused here.


----------



## tree monkey (May 21, 2015)

ya we know


----------



## Mastermind (May 21, 2015)

Bite me old man.


----------



## wigglesworth (May 21, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Here's my woodtick card. Made of 2 ply Birdseye Maple.View attachment 426011



I want one!!

I'd frame it and hang it up.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 21, 2015)

And here I thought ole gypo was in the Yukon somewhere..
Not in the canuckistan suburbs...
Lol.


----------



## tree monkey (May 21, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Bite me old man.
> 
> View attachment 426160



lol, it must be that time of the month again


----------



## Mastermind (May 22, 2015)

tree monkey said:


> lol, it must be that time of the month again



It's aways that time around here.


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 23, 2015)

A girlfriend once told me she had sex with another guy. My response was, "what's another piece of bread off a sliced loaf?" Did I say the right thing?


----------



## Hedgerow (May 23, 2015)

Lol


----------



## Mastermind (May 23, 2015)

Yes John........I think you did.


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 24, 2015)

I don't want to be the "Turd in the Salad Bowl", but I was just thinking. The guy with the most time on the bottom end of a 385 will have a better chance of winning.


----------



## Mastermind (May 24, 2015)

That's why I'm building one without seals.......no drag that way.


----------



## hseII (May 24, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> That's why I'm building one without seals.......no drag that way.


Major Hurdles on the top secret mission: a few setbacks, but I'm not giving up just yet. [emoji13][emoji13]


----------



## Guido Salvage (May 24, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> That's why I'm building one without seals.......no drag that way.



Probably don't need bearings either. Just spray the crank with some Plasti-kote...


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 24, 2015)

Will that work? Lol.
Got peeling some big uns today.


----------



## ELECT6845 (May 25, 2015)

Can you get a sun burn in the Yukon?


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 25, 2015)

Absolutely, got heat stroke last week. It about 35F at night and 72 by noon. A hat is a must.


ELECT6845 said:


> Can you get a sun burn in the Yukon?


----------



## dwraisor (May 26, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Absolutely, got heat stroke last week. It about 35F at night and 72 by noon. A hat is a must.




Sounds like my kinda weather, already too hot here for my enjoyment.

dw


----------



## sgrizz (May 31, 2015)

Very nice place out there gypo.


----------



## ELECT6845 (May 31, 2015)

Two 385's rebuilt from the cases up. Different numbers in each one so now its time to test and tune to see which one is best.
Wiggs you done yet?


----------



## Termite (Jun 4, 2015)

Gypo, maybe I missed it but what are you building. That draw knife looks mighty small next to those logs!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 6, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> I'm here too. Where is the rest of ya'll?


I'm here but, got an antique tractor show in a couple of hrs that the Wife and I are serving guess what??? Bar-B-Q Brisket!!!

We cooked 9 yesterday!!! plus 5 racks of pork ribs,,, and made a gallon of homemade sauce!!!!!

We are trying to figure out how to make it to Kentucky so we can cook for you guys and I can run my 390 XP


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 6, 2015)

RiverRat2 said:


> I'm here but, got an antique tractor show in a couple of hrs that the Wife and I are serving guess what??? Bar-B-Q Brisket!!!
> 
> We cooked 9 yesterday!!! plus 5 racks of pork ribs,,, and made a gallon of homemade sauce!!!!!
> 
> We are trying to figure out how to make it to Kentucky so we can cook for you guys and I can run my 390 XP


I doubt I'll be able to make it unfortunately. I hope to get a saw done and send.


----------



## moondoggie (Jun 6, 2015)

What town? I am in wnc trying to figure out how far away from me. Would be my 1st GTG.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jun 6, 2015)

I was in Murray KY Tues night after fishing KY lake all day. Cant belive I used to go that far to race chainsaws at the KY Lumberjack Challenge* * back then. 

You all have fun now. 

Wed supper at KY lake was bass and flathead catfish.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 6, 2015)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> I was in Murray KY Tues night after fishing KY lake all day. Cant belive I used to go that far to race chainsaws at the KY Lumberjack Challenge* * back then.
> 
> You all have fun now.
> 
> Wed supper at KY lake was bass and flathead catfish.



I just want a bite of the pie


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jun 7, 2015)

RiverRat2 said:


> I just want a bite of the pie



That was bought at the best KY pork bbq and mutton place IMO. The Wood Shed. If you are near there try it.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 8, 2015)

Fried Flathead is muh favorite...



OK.

Just about any fish is muh favorite....


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 8, 2015)

moondoggie said:


> What town? I am in wnc trying to figure out how far away from me. Would be my 1st GTG.


Murray KY is where it's at.


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 8, 2015)

I like pie..........


----------



## moondoggie (Jun 8, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Murray KY is where it's at.


Thank you.


----------



## moondoggie (Jun 8, 2015)

6 hours. Have to pass on this one too. Unless I get some huge jobs


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 8, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I like pie..........


I like hamburger pie...
With a side of gravy...
Meat+pie crust+gravy = One happy cave man...


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 8, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> I like hamburger pie...
> With a side of gravy...
> Meat+pie crust+gravy = One happy cave man...


Beef pasties in the U.P.[emoji106]


----------



## Greenthorn (Jun 8, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I like pie..........



Beef shepards pie is awesome!!!!!!


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 8, 2015)

Greenthorn said:


> Beef shepards pie is awesome!!!!!!


My wife made that Saturday


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 8, 2015)

Greenthorn said:


> Beef shepards pie is awesome!!!!!!



Now I'm really hungry.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 8, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> Beef pasties in the U.P.[emoji106]


The pasties must be experienced, as those not familiar with them would not understand..
They are the perfect food group with some smoked whitefish for desert...


----------



## SquareFile (Jun 8, 2015)

What kind and size cants are gonna be used for 3 cut racing?

I have nothing ready.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 8, 2015)

Wiggs usually has poplar cants.
8x8 and 10x10


----------



## barneyrb (Jun 8, 2015)

SquareFile said:


> What kind and size cants are gonna be used for 3 cut racing?
> 
> I have nothing ready.



If a feller makes three cuts at Wiggs place he has messed the first two up. Usually just a down cut in head to head elimination.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 9, 2015)

barneyrb said:


> If a feller makes three cuts at Wiggs place he has messed the first two up. Usually just a down cut in head to head elimination.


Wiggs says we goin 3 cuts in cant's marked at 4"...
Don't get too greedy on that first cut Randy!!
LOL.


----------



## barneyrb (Jun 9, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Wiggs says we goin 3 cuts in cant's marked at 4"...
> Don't get too greedy on that first cut Randy!!
> LOL.



Oh chit......


----------



## dwraisor (Jun 11, 2015)

ELECT6845 said:


> Two 385's rebuilt from the cases up. Different numbers in each one so now its time to test and tune to see which one is best.
> *Wiggs you done yet?*



Is it September already?



Mastermind said:


> I like pie..........







dw


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jun 14, 2015)

pinto beans and some hoe cakes i would throw a steak in the yard for some fried rabbit or squirrel.


----------



## GoBigBlue1984 (Jun 24, 2015)

This is awesome, I've never been to one of these events b4. I've never even been to Murray b4 in all of my 30 years. How many hours from hodgenville? Where in Murray is it? Also, what time? I don't have any super impressive saws. But I know all you fellers got tons of knowledge to offer a rookie like myself.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 25, 2015)

jakewells said:


> pinto beans and some hoe cakes i would throw a steak in the yard for some fried rabbit or squirrel.


Beef....


It's what's for dinner...

I don't want to eat any tree rat...

Lol..


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jun 25, 2015)

you're loss rabbit is like a mild chicken


----------



## heimannm (Jun 25, 2015)

What does chicken taste like?

Mark


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 25, 2015)

heimannm said:


> What does chicken taste like?
> 
> Mark


Rabbit...


----------



## dwraisor (Jun 28, 2015)

GoBigBlue1984 said:


> This is awesome, I've never been to one of these events b4. I've never even been to Murray b4 in all of my 30 years. How many hours from hodgenville? Where in Murray is it? Also, what time? I don't have any super impressive saws. But I know all you fellers got tons of knowledge to offer a rookie like myself.




Murray is the other side of LBL... so for you take the Lincoln Prkwy to the WK... and go dang near to the end of it (long & boring road). Then head south a bit. I am planning to go, if my travel for my new position at work does not have me in Israel, and it shouldn't.

Last time I went was in '12 Young and I made a day trip of it in my beater truck. This time I may camp it Sat night so I can enjoy the late night festivities, or grab a hotel nearby so I can head home the next day... All them hotel frequent traveler points need to have a good use.

dw


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi


----------



## skippysphins (Jun 28, 2015)

wigglesworth said:


> Hi


Hello


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 28, 2015)

Harlee is ready for the gtg....


----------



## Four Paws (Jun 28, 2015)

Who has been feverishly building their 385/390 for the cant race?


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 28, 2015)

Four Paws said:


> Who has been feverishly building their 385/390 for the cant race?
> 
> View attachment 433053


Not ready...


----------



## abramj (Jul 6, 2015)

Just put a tank through my 385 in a fallen 26" red oak with the 36" bar on the 4th. Might bring it down if I get free from my summer chores that are dragging out. My 385 was kind of struggling with that 36" bar till Randy tuned it up! Muuuuuch better now.  My father was on his tractor and on the other side of the log, so I did an undercut to let him get a taste of the chips this baby was tossing. It's always a good day when I impress my dad.


----------



## Mrs. J (Jul 12, 2015)

Saw express deal on Priceline. $47 + tax/fees. If anyone does that let me know which hotel it gives you. They are all about the same.


----------



## GoBigBlue1984 (Jul 12, 2015)

Any place nearby to bring campers? Never been to one of these before, what is it like? What is the turnout usually?


----------



## Mrs. J (Jul 12, 2015)

GoBigBlue1984 said:


> Any place nearby to bring campers? Never been to one of these before, what is it like? What is the turnout usually?




Turnout is always really good. All the crazies seem to come out for the wky gtg. several brought campers and generators last year. There is plenty of room here for that. Or bring a tent.


----------



## Mrs. J (Jul 12, 2015)

GoBigBlue1984 said:


> Any place nearby to bring campers? Never been to one of these before, what is it like? What is the turnout usually?


We are really close to the lakes area with a ton of places to bring a camper. Or there is a place in town with hookup if you need it.


----------



## barneyrb (Jul 13, 2015)

I will not be able to make it this year. One of my mills usually has a November outage but this year it starts on Sept 14 and I will have 3 weeks of straight work. Damnit I want to be there too


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 13, 2015)

That sucks Randy. I'll be in an outage here if I stay. We're in a mini outage now on this pre outage work. Got to be finished by the end of August.


----------



## barneyrb (Jul 13, 2015)

Mike, I usually make half my yearly income on 4 outages a year. I ain't missing this one......


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 14, 2015)

barneyrb said:


> Mike, I usually make half my yearly income on 4 outages a year. I ain't missing this one......


You and me both. It sucks they put them spring and fall when all the gtg are.


----------



## Moparmyway (Jul 14, 2015)

Outage = CABBAGE 
(Have to be hungry !!)

My outages are eithor Generator or HVAC related, and for some strange reason allways seem to happen when its boiling hot outside or witch teat cold !


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 14, 2015)

barneyrb said:


> I will not be able to make it this year. One of my mills usually has a November outage but this year it starts on Sept 14 and I will have 3 weeks of straight work. Damnit I want to be there too



Crap.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 15, 2015)

Where do I stay when I show up? A culvert will be ok. Lol.
I'll bring my 385 if it doesn't pop between now and then.
John


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 15, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Where do I stay when I show up? A culvert will be ok. Lol.
> I'll bring my 385 if it doesn't pop between now and then.
> John


Wiggs has a barn. 
It's a favorite amongst us animals.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 15, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Wiggs has a barn.
> It's a favorite amongst us animals.


Wiggs shouldn't be so cruel to us dumb animals. Lol.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 15, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Wiggs shouldn't be so cruel to us dumb animals. Lol.


It'll be fine..
You'll fit right in bro..
See you in September.


----------



## GoBigBlue1984 (Jul 16, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> It'll be fine..
> You'll fit right in bro..
> See you in September.[/QU





Hedgerow said:


> It'll be fine..
> You'll fit right in bro..
> See you in September.


Don't taze me bro!!!!


----------



## HarleyT (Jul 17, 2015)

GoBigBlue1984 said:


> Never been to one of these before, what is it like?


Always wear clean underwear!!!!


----------



## HarleyT (Jul 17, 2015)

Lambert, are you serious? I don't know if Ky is ready for you to come back!! If you are seriously coming, let me know, I'll try to make it too!!!!!


----------



## skippysphins (Jul 17, 2015)

Are there activities Friday night also ? Or just Saturday ?


----------



## glock37 (Jul 17, 2015)

theres a bs session Friday night chris !


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 17, 2015)

And maybe Mike can make it.


Campfire music...


----------



## Mrs. J (Jul 20, 2015)

hotels in Murray ky. Or bring a tent.


----------



## GoBigBlue1984 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm bringing the guitar as well. I'll try not to be the new guy that sticks out and totally looks like a creeper


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jul 24, 2015)

Much as I don't like it, I'll probably not make this one because of work.


----------



## skippysphins (Jul 24, 2015)

Modifiedmark said:


> Much as I don't like it, I'll probably not make this one because of work.


That sucks


----------



## redfin (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm booked at the best western, very eager to meet you guys and gals.


----------



## skippysphins (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm booked at one on 12 th


----------



## wigglesworth (Jul 27, 2015)

I'm here now.


----------



## Mrs. J (Jul 27, 2015)

RSVP list---add your name. 

Bring drinks and desserts. 


1. Mrs J
2. Wiggz
3.


----------



## heimannm (Jul 27, 2015)

RSVP list---add your name. 

Bring drinks and desserts. 


1. Mrs J
2. Wiggz
3. heimannm

Mrs


----------



## shorthunter (Jul 27, 2015)

wigglesworth said:


> I'm here now.



How you planning on doing the cant log races? Classes based on CI displacement or on the 10s like they do over here?


----------



## shorthunter (Jul 27, 2015)

1. Mrs J
2. Wiggz
3. heimannm
4. Shorthunter


----------



## skippysphins (Jul 27, 2015)

1. Mrs .J
2. Wiggz
3. heimannm
4. Shorthunter
5. Skippysphins + lovely wife + 2 boys


----------



## Lurch2 (Jul 28, 2015)

1. Mrs .J
2. Wiggz
3. heimannm
4. Shorthunter
5. Skippysphins + lovely wife + 2 boys
6. Lurch2


----------



## skippysphins (Jul 28, 2015)

Dex are you going buddy ?


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 28, 2015)

1. Mrs .J
2. Wiggz
3. heimannm
4. Shorthunter
5. Skippysphins + lovely wife + 2 boys
6. Lurch2
7. Hedgerow
8. Levi


----------



## redfin (Jul 28, 2015)

1. Mrs .J
2. Wiggz
3. heimannm
4. Shorthunter
5. Skippysphins + lovely wife + 2 boys
6. Lurch2
7. Hedgerow
8. Levi
9. Redfin + 1


----------



## redfin (Jul 28, 2015)

Im just verifying but this is on the 19th? I know there was a schedule change early on.


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 28, 2015)

I've got to get some run time on the saw I put together 4th of July weekend.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 28, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> I've got to get some run time on the saw I put together 4th of July weekend.



Send it on over...
We're about to get serious here.
I got a 12 cord order to fill in the next three weeks. 
Big stuff.


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 29, 2015)

skippysphins said:


> Dex are you going buddy ?



Still working on it.. May be coming with a buddy  



redfin said:


> Im just verifying but this is on the 19th? I know there was a schedule change early on.



I'd like to verify as well.


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 29, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Send it on over...
> We're about to get serious here.
> I got a 12 cord order to fill in the next three weeks.
> Big stuff.


I may just do that.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jul 29, 2015)

Barger I hope you've heard this.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=237&v=oTM3YPTYNo0


----------



## skippysphins (Jul 29, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> I've got to get some run time on the saw I put together 4th of July weekend.


If you have it with you . I could come get it and run the balls off of it for you buddy . let me know


----------



## Hinerman (Jul 29, 2015)

1. Mrs .J
2. Wiggz
3. heimannm
4. Shorthunter
5. Skippysphins + lovely wife + 2 boys
6. Lurch2
7. Hedgerow
8. Levi
9. Redfin + 1
10. Hinerman---that is the plan


----------



## awol (Jul 29, 2015)

1. Mrs .J
2. Wiggz
3. heimannm
4. Shorthunter
5. Skippysphins + lovely wife + 2 boys
6. Lurch2
7. Hedgerow
8. Levi
9. Redfin + 1
10. Hinerman---that is the plan
11. awol


----------



## redfin (Jul 31, 2015)

wigglesworth said:


> I'm here now.



You were but now use gone again.


----------



## glock37 (Jul 31, 2015)

1. Mrs .J
2. Wiggz
3. heimannm
4. Shorthunter
5. Skippysphins + lovely wife + 2 boys
6. Lurch2
7. Hedgerow
8. Levi
9. Redfin + 1
10. Hinerman---that is the plan
11. awol
12. Glock37


----------



## o8f150 (Aug 5, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Send it on over...
> We're about to get serious here.
> I got a 12 cord order to fill in the next three weeks.
> Big stuff.


whinner


----------



## o8f150 (Aug 5, 2015)

1. Mrs .J
2. Wiggz
3. heimannm
4. Shorthunter
5. Skippysphins + lovely wife + 2 boys
6. Lurch2
7. Hedgerow
8. Levi
9. Redfin + 1
10. Hinerman---that is the plan
11. awol
12. Glock37
13. me,, maybe wife and hopefully uncle


----------



## o8f150 (Aug 5, 2015)

Mrs. J said:


> Bring drinks and desserts.


i have 6 kegs of beer lined up,, will that be enough


----------



## hseII (Aug 5, 2015)

o8f150 said:


> i have 6 kegs of beer lined up,, will that be enough


Don't know.

How big is she?


----------



## tree monkey (Aug 6, 2015)

hseII said:


> Don't know.
> 
> How big is she?



are you sure you want to know?


----------



## hseII (Aug 6, 2015)

tree monkey said:


> are you sure you want to know?



Got to have all the facts for an accurate answer.


----------



## tree monkey (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## tree monkey (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## o8f150 (Aug 6, 2015)

tree monkey said:


>


now listen tree ape/monkey butt,,, i have patents on those


----------



## o8f150 (Aug 6, 2015)

tree monkey said:


>


i would love to see that walking away in those shorts


----------



## shorthunter (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm afraid you wouldn't see the shorts. Her a** has already eaten them


----------



## tree monkey (Aug 6, 2015)

o8f150 said:


> now listen tree ape/monkey butt,,, i have patents on those



there all yours, every ton of them


----------



## Full Chisel (Aug 8, 2015)

I don't think she CAN walk...gross.


----------



## Termite (Aug 8, 2015)

I like your avatar monkey but you keep posting pictures of those other ladies and you will be the second person on my ignore list.


----------



## Termite (Aug 8, 2015)

awol said:


> 1. Mrs .J
> 2. Wiggz
> 3. heimannm
> 4. Shorthunter
> ...


12.Termite and Maxine

Maxine will make pineapple up-side down cake and I will fry up some cabbage. I think somebody must have liked it because it was all gone.


----------



## tree monkey (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## mdavlee (Aug 8, 2015)

tree monkey said:


>


If that's your entry I'm not sending one. [emoji1]


----------



## o8f150 (Aug 8, 2015)

tree monkey said:


>


that would be like hugging a sack of potatoes,,, all lumpy and bumpy


----------



## tree monkey (Aug 8, 2015)

o8f150 said:


> that would be like hugging a sack of potatoes,,, all lumpy and bumpy



so what your really saying is that you have a fetish for hugging sacks of potatoes


----------



## tree monkey (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## stihlbro (Aug 10, 2015)

Tree,


I see what you did there.


Stihlbro


----------



## tree monkey (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## Four Paws (Aug 12, 2015)

tree monkey said:


> View attachment 440853
> View attachment 440854
> View attachment 440855
> View attachment 440856



Good to see someone is making progress!


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 14, 2015)

Four Paws said:


> Good to see someone is making progress!


I might happen to be done with my entry.

Did wiggz decide to not use the sludge h1r for this yet? I'll donate a pint of mobil to the cause.


----------



## J.Walker (Aug 14, 2015)

1. Mrs .J
2. Wiggz
3. heimannm
4. Shorthunter
5. Skippysphins + lovely wife + 2 boys
6. Lurch2
7. Hedgerow
8. Levi
9. Redfin + 1
10. Hinerman---that is the plan
11. awol
12. Glock37
13. me,, maybe wife and hopefully uncle
14. J.Walker and some Pop Tarts.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 14, 2015)

Levi and I would love to be part of the Friday night festivities, but will have to wait till after Friday night's football game to depart. Gonna be bout 1 AM when we roll in..
Levi will be packin some heat.
Hopefully Wiggs is still up..
I know Lurch will be.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Aug 15, 2015)

Is this what I can expect if I show up?


----------



## tree monkey (Aug 15, 2015)

the only virgins are those that can outrun there brothers


----------



## tickbitintn (Aug 16, 2015)

1. Mrs .J
2. Wiggz
3. heimannm
4. Shorthunter
5. Skippysphins + lovely wife + 2 boys
6. Lurch2
7. Hedgerow
8. Levi
9. Redfin + 1
10. Hinerman---that is the plan
11. awol
12. Glock37
13. me,, maybe wife and hopefully uncle
14. J.Walker and some Pop Tarts.
15. Tickbitintn


----------



## redfin (Aug 16, 2015)

redfin said:


> Im just verifying but this is on the 19th? I know there was a schedule change early on.



I really hate redundcacy, well that and hypocracy also twofacedoccity really chaps my rear but Mr and Mrs Wiggs eyes be driving a long way for this please verify? Pretty please.


----------



## wigglesworth (Aug 17, 2015)

tree monkey said:


> View attachment 440853
> View attachment 440854
> View attachment 440855
> View attachment 440856



That is sexy!


----------



## wigglesworth (Aug 17, 2015)

redfin said:


> I really hate redundcacy, well that and hypocracy also twofacedoccity really chaps my rear but Mr and Mrs Wiggs eyes be driving a long way for this please verify? Pretty please.



Sorry my friend. Been working what seems like 24hrs a day.

Yes. Sept. 19th.


----------



## redfin (Aug 17, 2015)

Woot, thanks Jeremy.


----------



## wigglesworth (Aug 20, 2015)

Errbody ready?


----------



## tree monkey (Aug 21, 2015)

for what?


----------



## David Young (Aug 21, 2015)

Is your saw built J?


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 21, 2015)

Is it September yet?


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 21, 2015)

If not:

Then no.


----------



## wigglesworth (Aug 21, 2015)

David Young said:


> Is your saw built J?


Ummmm....no.


----------



## rburg (Aug 21, 2015)

Maybe you need to have some lawnmower races at the gtg?


----------



## Mrs. J (Aug 21, 2015)

Don't let him fool Ya. I was the one mowin for three hours. he kept stopping to adjust his weedeater.


----------



## Mrs. J (Aug 21, 2015)

1. Mrs .J
2. Wiggz
3. heimannm
4. Shorthunter
5. Skippysphins + lovely wife + 2 boys
6. Lurch2
7. Hedgerow
8. Levi
9. Redfin + 1
10. Hinerman---that is the plan
11. awol
12. Glock37
13. me,, maybe wife and hopefully uncle
14. J.Walker and some Pop Tarts.
15. Tickbitintn
16. Termite & wife


----------



## Mrs. J (Aug 21, 2015)

So I'm doing BBQ and beans again for lunch. Any suggestions for supper since gumbo Barnes will not be in attendance.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 21, 2015)

Beer and pretzels...


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 21, 2015)

Levi can have the pretzels..


----------



## barneyrb (Aug 21, 2015)

Mrs. J said:


> So I'm doing BBQ and beans again for lunch. Any suggestions for supper since gumbo Barnes will not be in attendance.



From the bottom of my heart..........whatever...damnit, and I was gonna cook some Jambalaya this year


----------



## shorthunter (Aug 21, 2015)

Mrs. J said:


> Don't let him fool Ya. I was the one mowin for three hours. he kept stopping to adjust his weedeater.



Did you remind him that its never gonna run like his 50 special


----------



## tree monkey (Aug 21, 2015)

1. Mrs .J
2. Wiggz
3. heimannm
4. Shorthunter
5. Skippysphins + lovely wife + 2 boys
6. Lurch2
7. Hedgerow
8. Levi
9. Redfin + 1
10. Hinerman---that is the plan
11. awol
12. Glock37
13. me,, maybe wife and hopefully uncle
14. J.Walker and some Pop Tarts.
15. Tickbitintn
16. Termite & wife
17 ish tree monkey


----------



## redfin (Aug 21, 2015)

wigglesworth said:


> Ummmm....no.


Sir I do believe you need some selfie lessons.


----------



## tree monkey (Aug 21, 2015)

that's his good side


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 22, 2015)

redfin said:


> Sir I do believe you need some selfie lessons.


And a shave...


----------



## Gypo Logger (Aug 22, 2015)

I would sure like to attend this gig, but alas, I have no passport yet, and even if I could my 385 and hard hat were stolen out of bush. At least they didn't get my gas, oil and bar wrench! Lol
No biggy, when they made those, they made alot of them.
Since I can't grace you guys and gals with my presence, I'd like to send something for the bbq.
Just tell me where I can send it.
Regards,
John


----------



## Termite (Aug 22, 2015)

barneyrb said:


> From the bottom of my heart..........whatever...damnit, and I was gonna cook some Jambalaya this year


I will miss you, well your cooking anyway.


----------



## shades2914 (Aug 23, 2015)

Add me plz. I'll be there.


----------



## BWS-LLC (Aug 23, 2015)

I just threw a GTG yesterday and had a blast. I've never attended one, yet I hosted one.

My wife and kids had such a good time that my wife over heard some guys talking about this one and just brought up and asked me if we could maybe go...

Our family is going to try to make it, it'll be me, wife and two younger kids


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 23, 2015)

BWS-LLC said:


> I just threw a GTG yesterday and had a blast. I've never attended one, yet I hosted one.
> 
> My wife and kids had such a good time that my wife over heard some guys talking about this one and just brought up and asked me if we could maybe go...
> 
> Our family is going to try to make it, it'll be me, wife and two younger kids


Sweet!!


----------



## barneyrb (Aug 24, 2015)

BWS-LLC said:


> I just threw a GTG yesterday and had a blast. I've never attended one, yet I hosted one.
> 
> My wife and kids had such a good time that my wife over heard some guys talking about this one and just brought up and asked me if we could maybe go...
> 
> Our family is going to try to make it, it'll be me, wife and two younger kids



Take your camper


----------



## BWS-LLC (Aug 24, 2015)

barneyrb said:


> Take your camper



I am not sure our camper is up for that long of a trip, plus the extra amount I'd spend on gas, I'd almost be farther ahead by getting a hotel.


We are seeing if we can make this one work.


----------



## o8f150 (Aug 24, 2015)

wife and i still plan on going,,,, as far as me running some saws that more then likely wont happen,,, i will bring a couple of saws but i will be there mainly to socialize with all of the inbred pecker headed midgets,,, i sent uncle stach a message to see if he was still coming down,, if he does he will be staying with us like the last couple of years


----------



## unclemoustache (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks for the reminder, 08.
My calendar is open, but there may be something popping up for us. Some of the kids want to go, so I HOPE we can make it, but no guarantees right now.


----------



## David Young (Aug 25, 2015)

redfin said:


> Sir I do believe you need some selfie lessons.


no body mentioned the two pairs of glasses on his melon. 
you doing timed cuts with the weed eater J?






Gypo Logger said:


> I would sure like to attend this gig, but alas, I have no passport yet, and even if I could my 385 and hard hat were stolen out of bush. At least they didn't get my gas, oil and bar wrench! Lol
> No biggy, when they made those, they made alot of them.
> Since I can't grace you guys and gals with my presence, I'd like to send something for the bbq.
> Just tell me where I can send it.
> ...




John if they didn't steal your chaps they must have seen the picture of how you wear them.

Thieving scumbags. 
put a sign up with a picture of it 

here is the important part for success

$100 worth of crack reward for the safe return of this orange thing.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Aug 26, 2015)

David Young said:


> no body mentioned the two pairs of glasses on his melon.
> you doing timed cuts with the weed eater J?
> 
> 
> ...


Good idea, I'd give more than that to get it back. I miss my pecker bill hat with muff and face screen too. Why they stole my hardhat too, I will never know. That 385 had so much comp, one in a hundred hort wankers could even get it started. You had to use just the right body English.
I still have enough parts that I can built another one.


----------



## stihlbro (Aug 29, 2015)

Tic toc Tic toc!


----------



## stihlbro (Aug 29, 2015)

David Young said:


> you doing timed cuts with the weed eater ?




He don't wanna go there!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Aug 29, 2015)

To what address do I send the potatoes?


----------



## heimannm (Aug 30, 2015)

Something has come up that will prevent me from attending this time. I'll try to remember and pose some photos after that date and I think you will understand.

Only good stuff so no worries.

Mark


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 2, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> I would sure like to attend this gig, but alas, I have no passport yet, and even if I could my 385 and hard hat were stolen out of bush. At least they didn't get my gas, oil and bar wrench! Lol
> No biggy, when they made those, they made alot of them.
> Since I can't grace you guys and gals with my presence, I'd like to send something for the bbq.
> Just tell me where I can send it.
> ...



Pm me and I will give you the address if no one has yet.


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 2, 2015)

Yay almost time! 

Last call for Saturday night meal suggestions. Anyone coming and bringing a grill (we have a small one) and want to grill burgers? I'll provide the burger. Or what about a taco bar. I know Yall are so easy to please. But wanted to get your o pin ion 

I accept pink moscato as a tip


----------



## rburg (Sep 2, 2015)

I am still trying to get my passport also. These border crossings are tough.


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 2, 2015)

Burgers sounds great


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 2, 2015)

Hello? Is this thing getting out? HELLO???????


----------



## glock37 (Sep 2, 2015)

Yes randy we hear ya 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 2, 2015)

Oh.....well hello Mike. 

GTG time coming up soon.


----------



## glock37 (Sep 2, 2015)

Yep very fast 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## redfin (Sep 2, 2015)

Eye is so excited to drive 11 hrs to see you folks.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 2, 2015)

Get your ass in the car.


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 2, 2015)

How warm is it down there


----------



## redfin (Sep 2, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Get your ass in the car.


Sir I said 11 hrs not days,


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 3, 2015)

skippysphins said:


> How warm is it down there



In the 80s.........yesterday was lovely. 



redfin said:


> Sir I said 11 hrs not days,



Oh.........well.......ok........

As you were.


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 3, 2015)

90's here all week. Miserably hot. Hoping that changes a bit before the gtg.


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 3, 2015)

Same here hot and humid


----------



## komatsuvarna (Sep 3, 2015)

HI


----------



## sunfish (Sep 3, 2015)

komatsuvarna said:


> HI


Hi... How Are You ?


----------



## komatsuvarna (Sep 3, 2015)

sunfish said:


> Hi... How Are You ?



Pretty good last time I slowed down enough to check.

Hows Don?


----------



## sunfish (Sep 3, 2015)

komatsuvarna said:


> Pretty good last time I slowed down enough to check.
> 
> Hows Don?


Doin good Durand. Was hopping to get to this gtg, but have to be somewhere else.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Sep 3, 2015)

sunfish said:


> Doin good Durand. Was hopping to get to this gtg, but have to be somewhere else.



I'd like too, but it'll be next week before I know for sure...


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 3, 2015)

Y'all best get your stuffs squared away and get to the GTG.


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 3, 2015)

I will be there


----------



## tree monkey (Sep 3, 2015)

still a year away right?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Sep 3, 2015)

Mrs. J said:


> Pm me and I will give you the address if no one has yet.


Sure, no problem, I dont know how far 5 lbs will go, or if they will get there in time, but I'll try.
John


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 4, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Sure, no problem, I dont know how far 5 lbs will go, or if they will get there in time, but I'll try.
> John


Come on John would like to meet you


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 4, 2015)

Still planning on being there..


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 5, 2015)

komatsuvarna said:


> I'd like too, but it'll be next week before I know for sure...



Please do. Tell tabitha to message me. I have a room for you. Bring the girls!


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 5, 2015)

komatsuvarna said:


> I'd like too, but it'll be next week before I know for sure...



If you don't mind, bring me some fast chains to run...


----------



## rburg (Sep 5, 2015)

Are you letting people sleep in the barn this year?


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 5, 2015)

rburg said:


> Are you letting people sleep in the barn this year?



I don't mind.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 5, 2015)

Levi and I may be able to bug out a little earlier than planned..
Hoping anyway.


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 5, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Levi and I may be able to bug out a little earlier than planned..
> Hoping anyway.



Looking forward to burbon and the fire wit ya!!

Any idea if the Iowa boys planning on attending?


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 5, 2015)

wigglesworth said:


> Looking forward to burbon and the fire wit ya!!
> 
> Any idea if the Iowa boys planning on attending?


Ditto...
Not sure on the Iowa clan..
Have not talked to Doug. "Samtip"..


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 5, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Ditto...
> Not sure on the Iowa clan..
> Have not talked to Doug. "Samtip"..




Hope he comes. I kinda like that guy. 

Got ur chains sharp?

Gonna be some competition this year us know....


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 6, 2015)

What chain can we run? Anything new or just a certain one? I forgot and don't want to go through all this again.


----------



## barneyrb (Sep 6, 2015)

wigglesworth said:


> Looking forward to burbon and the fire wit ya!!



Damnit.......


----------



## shorthunter (Sep 6, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> What chain can we run? Anything new or just a certain one? I forgot and don't want to go through all this again.




http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/west-ky-385-390-build-off-update.275582/page-3



wigglesworth said:


> I run 87 non-ethanol at 32:1 exclusively in every two stroke I own, including my GTG play saws. One 372 has 225lbs of compression and turns God knows how many RPMs. Never had a single problem.
> 
> Sure it wasn't bad gas that killed em?
> 
> ...


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 6, 2015)

shorthunter said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/west-ky-385-390-build-off-update.275582/page-3


RS chain.


----------



## Termite (Sep 6, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> RS chain.


I stopped at my Stihl dealer but he didn't have RS in .063 gauge but said he would have it by Tuesday.
I am going to have to back up to the counter to pay for it, I don't want to look at the price.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 6, 2015)

Termite said:


> I stopped at my Stihl dealer but he didn't have RS in .063 gauge but said he would have it by Tuesday.
> I am going to have to back up to the counter to pay for it, I don't want to look at the price.


Yeah it will be high. Probably $30 at my dealer.


----------



## shorthunter (Sep 6, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> RS chain.



RSC, RS, RSK?


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 6, 2015)

There's no more rsc. My dealer carries rsk if I remember correctly


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 6, 2015)

Well, muh saws are tired, and muh chains are dull..
But they will still show up and make noise..


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 6, 2015)

*BURP*


----------



## redfin (Sep 6, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> *BURP*


Smelled that one from here. Stanky


----------



## rburg (Sep 6, 2015)

Probably wasn't a burp you smelled.


----------



## redfin (Sep 6, 2015)

rburg said:


> Probably wasn't a burp you smelled.



What are you really trying to say?


----------



## shorthunter (Sep 6, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> There's no more rsc. My dealer carries rsk if I remember correctly



My local Stihl, Echo dealer still has a few NOS Echo EVL series saws. I am thinking he has a few spools of the old Stihl chain as well


----------



## Grits & Gravy (Sep 6, 2015)

Fired up our 390 and cooked through a couple of tanks today, looks like we'll be there unless we melt it down before then.


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 6, 2015)

1. Mrs .J
2. Wiggz
3. heimannm
4. Shorthunter
5. Skippysphins + lovely wife + 2 boys
6. Lurch2
7. Hedgerow
8. Levi
9. Redfin + 1
10. Hinerman---that is the plan
11. awol
12. Glock37
13. me,, maybe wife and hopefully uncle
14. J.Walker and some Pop Tarts.
15. Tickbitintn
16. Termite & wife
17 ish tree monkey


----------



## rburg (Sep 6, 2015)

Hope to be there Saturday. Working Friday night so I may be there.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 6, 2015)

1. Mrs .J
2. Wiggz
3. heimannm
4. Shorthunter
5. Skippysphins + lovely wife + 2 boys
6. Lurch2
7. Hedgerow
8. Levi
9. Redfin + 1
10. Hinerman---that is the plan
11. awol
12. Glock37
13. me,, maybe wife and hopefully uncle
14. J.Walker and some Pop Tarts.
15. Tickbitintn
16. Termite & wife
17 ish tree monkey
18. Randy, Jon, & The Bubba


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 6, 2015)

1. Mrs .J
2. Wiggz
3. heimannm
4. Shorthunter
5. Skippysphins + lovely wife + 2 boys
6. Lurch2
7. Hedgerow
8. Levi
9. Redfin + 1
10. Hinerman---that is the plan
11. awol
12. Glock37
13. me,, maybe wife and hopefully uncle
14. J.Walker and some Pop Tarts.
15. Tickbitintn
16. Termite & wife
17 ish tree monkey
18. Randy, Jon, & The Bubba
19. Lucky dad
20. Grits& gravy 
21. Joey & T


----------



## srcarr52 (Sep 6, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> There's no more rsc. My dealer carries rsk if I remember correctly



RSK is gone... in fact all the K (classic cutter) chain is no longer being produced. Also I think they've dropped the C I think so it's RS or RSL for square ground.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 6, 2015)

srcarr52 said:


> RSK is gone... in fact all the K (classic cutter) chain is no longer being produced. Also I think they've dropped the C I think so it's RS or RSL for square ground.


My dealer still has a ton of Rsk in 28-36" loops.


----------



## srcarr52 (Sep 6, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> My dealer still has a ton of Rsk in 28-36" loops.



I'll take 2 loops of 50 gauge 32" 105 and 1 28" whatever... I'll make it work. Any RSLHK left?


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 6, 2015)

srcarr52 said:


> I'll take 2 loops of 50 gauge 32" 105 and 1 28" whatever... I'll make it work. Any RSLHK left?


They never had any square. I'll see about getting the loops. I don't think they're open tomorrow.


----------



## Deererainman (Sep 7, 2015)

Finally got my saw ready.


----------



## Need2Saw (Sep 7, 2015)

I recently bought a 390xp. i am very happy with this saw and it seems to run better and better. I couldn't imagine how fast it would cut after being turned up by the saw builders on here. I hope you guys have a good time, I will be waiting for the results.


----------



## Grits & Gravy (Sep 7, 2015)

The 390 is one of the best out of the box felling saws made in my opinion, it works great stock.. Even better with very minor work.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 7, 2015)

Deererainman said:


> Finally got my saw ready.


Uh oh..
It looks like you dun broked some toofs right there under the roller nose..
Might wanna fix those.


----------



## ELECT6845 (Sep 7, 2015)

Anyone want to share any info on their build?


----------



## Grits & Gravy (Sep 7, 2015)

I'll wait and see how the one I'm working on competes before I post up any info, I have never been to any sort of buildoff so I don't know if what I do will even be in the ballpark.


----------



## ELECT6845 (Sep 7, 2015)

Grits & Gravy said:


> I'll wait and see how the one I'm working on competes before I post up any info, I have never been to any sort of buildoff so I don't know if what I do will even be in the ballpark.



I did a little work to my 385. I will get my a** kicked but who cares. I enjoy talking to everyone and having a good time. The saws are secondary in my book.

Does the winner want large bills or small bills?


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 7, 2015)

I have a saw. It will start. I want pie.


----------



## glock37 (Sep 7, 2015)

Whip cream or shave cream ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 7, 2015)

Let's just skip the cream........I'll eat mine bare.


----------



## hseII (Sep 7, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Let's just skip the cream........I'll eat mine bare.


We Know.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 7, 2015)

ELECT6845 said:


> I did a little work to my 385. I will get my a** kicked but who cares. I enjoy talking to everyone and having a good time. The saws are secondary in my book.
> 
> Does the winner want large bills or small bills?


Large I'm sure...
With some pie on the side..
He'll need gas money..
The bastard.. Whomever he is...


----------



## David Young (Sep 8, 2015)

Thats a nice combo you have most go 50-70 you went 50-90 I like it!


----------



## David Young (Sep 8, 2015)

ELECT6845 said:


> Anyone want to share any info on their build?


I'll give you a little teaser of some of the things I've heard
1/2" bolt in the combustion chamber to adjust compression
piston backwards to widen the transfers all the way across the cylinder
piltz racing sprocket
hear are the secret numbers write them down before they get pulled
exhaust 90
transfers 125
intake 85

hope you can keep a secret


----------



## David Young (Sep 8, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I have a saw. It will start. I want pie.


Hair?

pics please


----------



## J.Walker (Sep 8, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I have a saw. It will start. I want pie.



What kind?


----------



## rburg (Sep 8, 2015)

Key Lime maybe?


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 8, 2015)

David Young said:


> I'll give you a little teaser of some of the things I've heard
> 1/2" bolt in the combustion chamber to adjust compression
> piston backwards to widen the transfers all the way across the cylinder
> piltz racing sprocket
> ...


You swore you wouldn't tell[emoji56]


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 8, 2015)

J.Walker said:


> What kind?





rburg said:


> Key Lime maybe?



Yeah sure that kind too.


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 8, 2015)

Man....

I got a lot to do....

Y'all ready?


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 8, 2015)

No..
But will be there anyway..


----------



## tree monkey (Sep 8, 2015)

ready for what?


if all goes well i'll be there


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 9, 2015)

tree monkey said:


> ready for what?
> 
> 
> if all goes well i'll be there



Since when does "all go well"? Lol


----------



## rburg (Sep 9, 2015)

Did you take your saw to work so you can finish it?


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 9, 2015)

rburg said:


> Did you take your saw to work so you can finish it?



Negative. Too much other stuff to do. 

They keep me busy nowadays...


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 9, 2015)

wigglesworth said:


> Since when does "all go well"? Lol


Not tonight for sure..


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 9, 2015)

wigglesworth said:


> Man....
> 
> I got a lot to do....
> 
> Y'all ready?



Chain......we need to get the chain Jer.

I can talk to my Stihl guy about getting loops. I need to know how many, and what gauge, dl count, all the stuff that makes chain fun.


----------



## barneyrb (Sep 9, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Chain......we need to get the chain Jer.



Let me sharpen it.........I have this 9" grinder you see and I've seen it on the interwebs


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 9, 2015)

I would say get Rsl but sometimes it's good and sometimes it's crap. Rs seems to be more consistent.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 9, 2015)

Bar length? 

DL Count? 

Guage?

These are questions that need to be answered. 

That is all.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 9, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> I would say get Rsl but sometimes it's good and sometimes it's crap. Rs seems to be more consistent.



This one too.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 9, 2015)

93 dl is going to be most common for the huskies. There could be a few bars swapped around to keep it simple. 3/8" .050" is probably going to be most common.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 9, 2015)

I'll check on loops today Mike. Jer is probably crashed out. They work the crap outta his shift. They have far too few on third shift maintenance.


----------



## hseII (Sep 9, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> 93 dl is going to be most common for the huskies. There could be a few bars swapped around to keep it simple. 3/8" .050" is probably going to be most common.


Or you could just do an 1122 and be regular. [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]


----------



## Termite (Sep 9, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Let's just skip the cream........I'll eat mine bare.


Duh, could you say you will eat it neat? Like wiskey.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 9, 2015)

Nick is checking on a 25' roll.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 9, 2015)

93 dl is 5' of chain or real close.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 9, 2015)

A 25' roll of 3/8 has a little over 1000 dl in it. 

Oh.......a generous AS member is donating the chain.


----------



## hseII (Sep 9, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> A 25' roll of 3/8 has a little over 1000 dl in it.
> 
> Oh.......a generous AS member is donating the chain.


How you doing?


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 9, 2015)

I'm good. I stepped in cat **** a little while ago.........made me ill as a ****ing hornet.


----------



## J.Walker (Sep 9, 2015)

I have a 25' roll of 58ga Stihl chain arriving this week. Need two 93dl chains from the roll.


----------



## Grits & Gravy (Sep 9, 2015)

We suppose to buy chain provided or bring our own?

I'll need a couple loops of 93dl .050".


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 9, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> A 25' roll of 3/8 has a little over 1000 dl in it.
> 
> Oh.......a generous AS member is donating the chain.


100' has 1640[emoji12]


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 9, 2015)

93dl .050 here too.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 9, 2015)

The chain has been taken care of........as long as everyone is cool with .050 gauge. If not, we can swap bars around between runs. No reason to buy chain. We'll bring a roll, and a breaker/spinner.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 9, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> 100' has 1640[emoji12]



I've been told wrong then.


----------



## shorthunter (Sep 9, 2015)

My windor bar uses 92dl .050 chain


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 9, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I've been told wrong then.


Yep. 410=25'


----------



## Grits & Gravy (Sep 9, 2015)

I've got 3-4 28" .050 bars if someone needs to use one.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 9, 2015)

Damn.....that means a 25' roll is only gonna make 4 chains.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 9, 2015)

How many folks are gonna be in the build off?


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 9, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> How many folks are gonna be in the build off?


Not sure. I'm sending one saw.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 9, 2015)

Correction.........I'll have 100' of chain with me.


----------



## cobey (Sep 10, 2015)

Is there a sight up list or??????
I want to try to make this, can someone pm me an address?????
Do I got to have a fast saw to come?????


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 10, 2015)

if holds true,,,,,, 84 and sunny


----------



## redfin (Sep 10, 2015)

Mr J and Jeremy, I am sad to write I won't be able to attend. I've been trying to get my lawn in before it gets to late this fall. My machine died and I need to rent to finish next weekend.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 10, 2015)

cobey said:


> Is there a sight up list or??????
> I want to try to make this, can someone pm me an address?????
> Do I got to have a fast saw to come?????


Murray KY / September 19
You can run Wiggs' fastest saws in the oak log that has the big orange X spray painted on it.
That's his own "personal" log.


----------



## rburg (Sep 10, 2015)

That log will slow a fast saw down in a hurry.


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 10, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Murray KY / September 19
> You can run Wiggs' fastest saws in the oak log that has the big orange X spray painted on it.
> That's his own "personal" log.


so we can pick from any of his 4 wild things


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 10, 2015)

sorry guys,with everything ive had going on with my recent surgery,and trying to stay afloat at the shop, I don't think im going to be able to make it.


----------



## Hinerman (Sep 11, 2015)

tlandrum said:


> sorry guys,with everything ive had going on with my recent surgery,and trying to stay afloat at the shop, I don't think im going to be able to make it.



That sucks....but we definitely understand. Hang in there and get healed up.


----------



## hseII (Sep 11, 2015)

tlandrum said:


> sorry guys,with everything ive had going on with my recent surgery,and trying to stay afloat at the shop, I don't think im going to be able to make it.





Hinerman said:


> That sucks....but we definitely understand. Hang in there and get healed up.


And Haired Over Too. [emoji106]


----------



## Gypo Logger (Sep 12, 2015)

The post office won't let me send potatoes to Kentucky, if I can flag down a trucker at the truck stop I'll ask him/her if they are going that way.
My sorry if they don't get there in time. Irregardless, I will be waiting patiently for all the vids and pics.
Rock out with your caulks out!
John


----------



## Termite (Sep 12, 2015)

I have had no luck finding RS-91DL-.063. My closest deal tried to order a loop for me but it is on back order.


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 12, 2015)

Termite said:


> I have had no luck finding RS-91DL-.063. My closest deal tried to order a loop for me but it is on back order.



I have a new, well made two cuts at the 395 build, 36" RSC that I'll never use. We can shorten it if need be


----------



## Termite (Sep 12, 2015)

wigglesworth said:


> I have a new, well made two cuts at the 395 build, 36" RSC that I'll never use. We can shorten it if need be


Thank You, I will continue to look, got a few days left.


----------



## Grits & Gravy (Sep 12, 2015)

Well.. It's broken in more or less, I think it's a good running saw but I doubt its a contender.. I wish I had a better carb to go on it but without cannibalizing one of my other saws I'll just have to use what's on it now.


----------



## hseII (Sep 12, 2015)

Termite said:


> I have had no luck finding RS-91DL-.063. My closest deal tried to order a loop for me but it is on back order.


Has it got to be new? 
[emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]


----------



## Termite (Sep 12, 2015)

hseII said:


> Has it got to be new?
> [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]


I thought that was the rule.


----------



## hseII (Sep 13, 2015)

Termite said:


> I thought that was the rule.


Well I've got bunches of not new that I can send.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 13, 2015)

I made a 24 X 16 white oak cant to test my 385 in. Two cuts......I'm happy with it. Lets get it on.


----------



## J.Walker (Sep 13, 2015)

The Husky 390 and the Jonsered 2188 saws are good to go.
Picked out some 3,4 and 5 cube saws to bring.
Tuned up some bars.

I'm ready!


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 13, 2015)

I just got a big field of hay to cut......all my "spare" time will be spent there. I'll at least have one saw ready.


----------



## J.Walker (Sep 13, 2015)

After the GTG I have a little trip to make to pick up a Barshop machine. 

.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 13, 2015)

I got to get this 390 drained and boxes up.


----------



## Hinerman (Sep 13, 2015)

What time do the festivities start on Friday? Do we need to bring anything?

Should I PM the boss,,,Mrs. J?


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm not ready I'm not even sure what to bring with me it won't be much .


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 13, 2015)

I can't wait to meet the gang


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 13, 2015)

I'll be there mid day on Friday....


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 13, 2015)

I hoping for about the same too Randy


----------



## glock37 (Sep 13, 2015)

What time Friday you leaving Chris ?


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 13, 2015)

Around 12 am


----------



## glock37 (Sep 13, 2015)

Wow I never thought of that

I was leaving around 4 am


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 13, 2015)

Y'all should meet up and ride together.


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 13, 2015)

Can't this time wife and kids with me .
At the gtg do they do any 50/50 raffles , or any other raffles ,


----------



## tree monkey (Sep 13, 2015)

will someone pm me the address please


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 13, 2015)

tree monkey said:


> will someone pm me the address please



How many times u been here already??

Geeze....

Pm inbound...


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 13, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I made a 24 X 16 white oak cant to test my 385 in. Two cuts......I'm happy with it. Lets get it on.


Mine is officially broke in...
Taped all up, and ready to ruin someone's day..
Bwahahahaha!!!!!
I filed a chain tonight, but not ready.
May race less and BS more..
But have done my duty..


----------



## cobey (Sep 14, 2015)

I am officially going.........


----------



## stihlbro (Sep 14, 2015)

Grits & Gravy said:


> Well.. It's broken in more or less, I think it's a good running saw but I doubt its a contender.. I wish I had a better carb to go on it but without cannibalizing one of my other saws I'll just have to use what's on it now.



I KNOW EXACTLY WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT!!!



Mastermind said:


> I made a 24 X 16 white oak cant to test my 385 in. Two cuts......I'm happy with it. Lets get it on.




Do you know how many times I've said that and still fiddled with the 385?


----------



## Greenthorn (Sep 14, 2015)

I will be bringing both the leveraxes, for those that want to try them out. I will be leaving Evansville around 2 pm on Friday.

Leveraxe thread below.....


http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/the-traveling-leveraxe-2-test-demo-thread.263669/


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 14, 2015)

as of right now I will still be there,,,i think the wife is still going,,, it is very doubtful if I run any saws or even bring one,,, mainly going to watch,,,bs and watch all the monkeys humping footballs,,, I still haven't heard from uncle,, he wasn't sure if he was going to be able to make it or not


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 14, 2015)

Any one coming through 81 in TN?


----------



## stihlbro (Sep 14, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> Any one coming through 81 in TN?



I will be.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 14, 2015)

stihlbro said:


> I will be.


Ok. I'll talk to you later.


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## skippysphins (Sep 14, 2015)

wigglesworth said:


>


I like that custom handle


----------



## stihlbro (Sep 14, 2015)

Wiggs, 

It looks hidious! Is that a shelf queen look or what? Lol!!!


----------



## Moparmyway (Sep 14, 2015)

wigglesworth said:


>


I get the scribe, the Loctite crazy glue, the hand sanitizer, even the screw in fuse .................... but whats that black box for ??


----------



## sgrizz (Sep 14, 2015)

To check rpm of the camo saw.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 14, 2015)

I have no greens..


Just some tape.


----------



## awol (Sep 14, 2015)

Just pulled mine out of the box a few minutes ago. Now I'm wondering if it really even needs to be ground on!


----------



## cobey (Sep 14, 2015)

awol said:


> Just pulled mine out of the box a few minutes ago. Now I'm wondering if it really even needs to be ground on!
> 
> View attachment 447430


Pretty nice


----------



## Moparmyway (Sep 14, 2015)

Moparmyway said:


> I get the scribe, the Loctite crazy glue, the hand sanitizer, even the screw in fuse .................... but whats that black box for ??





sgrizz said:


> To check rpm of the camo saw.


Thats the back of the DTI-20K tach ............. I just looked in my drawer and saw mine sitting upsidedown and thought "I seen that somewhere earlier today"


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 14, 2015)

Wiggs is cheating. He's feeding that damn saws oats.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 15, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Wiggs is cheating. He's feeding that damn saws oats.


Cheatin' I say...

No oats allowed..


----------



## abramj (Sep 15, 2015)

Got my 385 all tuned up, a nice 28" bar, 8 tooth driver, race fuel, some 927, new chain, and then the information that I need to be somewhere else......

Sorry guys, someone else will have to take the prize in the 385/390 race... Hope your are not to upset. 

Maybe next year.


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 15, 2015)

just heard from uncle,,, he wont be making it down


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 15, 2015)

abramj said:


> Got my 385 all tuned up, a nice 28" bar, 8 tooth driver, race fuel, some 927, new chain, and then the information that I need to be somewhere else......
> 
> Sorry guys, someone else will have to take the prize in the 385/390 race... Hope your are not to upset.
> 
> Maybe next year.



That bites Joe. I know my grandson was hoping to see you. He still goes on and on about the stuff you shared with him.


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 15, 2015)

How many 385/390's are participating?

Imma start a new list. Please respond and add your name. 

1. Wiggz 
2.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 15, 2015)

1. Wiggz
2. Mastermind 385 and 390


----------



## cobey (Sep 15, 2015)

o8f150 said:


> just heard from uncle,,, he wont be making it down


Are you still gonna be there?


----------



## shorthunter (Sep 15, 2015)

wigglesworth said:


> How many 385/390's are participating?
> 
> Imma start a new list. Please respond and add your name.
> 
> ...



1. Wiggz
2. Mastermind 385 and 390
3. Shorthunter

We know that @awol @Hedgerow and @tree monkey will be there with an entry


----------



## awol (Sep 15, 2015)

1. Wiggz
2. Mastermind 385 and 390
3. Shorthunter
4. awol


----------



## heimannm (Sep 15, 2015)

Hey Alan, hope you are doing well.

I won't make it to Wigg's this time but I'll put up some photos after the weekend and I think you will all understand. Well, the McCulloch guys will understand anyway.

Mark


----------



## stihlbro (Sep 15, 2015)

1. Wiggz
2. Mastermind 385 and 390
3. Shorthunter
4. awol
5. Stihlbro X2


----------



## awol (Sep 15, 2015)

heimannm said:


> Hey Alan, hope you are doing well.
> 
> I won't make it to Wigg's this time but I'll put up some photos after the weekend and I think you will all understand. Well, the McCulloch guys will understand anyway.
> 
> Mark


 Yessir, doing well! Keep an eye on this thread, your kart saw is expected to make an appearance this weekend also.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 15, 2015)

Remember guys. I'm bringing a roll of 3/8 x .050 Stihl RS chain. We'll make up loops before the event for each entry. No charge. A generous AS member donated the chain.......


----------



## awol (Sep 15, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Remember guys. I'm bringing a roll of 3/8 x .050 Stihl RS chain. We'll make up loops before the event for each entry. No charge. A generous AS member donated the chain.......


 Much obliged! I'll just bring a naked bar then.


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 15, 2015)

awol said:


> Much obliged! I'll just bring a naked bar then.



I've been to one of them before...


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 15, 2015)

cobey said:


> Are you still gonna be there?


if nothing happens I will but I dought if I will be running any saws,, more then likely I wont even bring any,,, I just hate the long drive to wiggs place,,,, takes me right at 40 minutes to get there,,, may need to get a motel for the night because of the long drive


----------



## tickbitintn (Sep 15, 2015)

wigglesworth said:


> I've been to one of them before...


Just once......
Right. [emoji12] 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 15, 2015)

stihlbro said:


> 1. Wiggz
> 2. Mastermind 385 and 390
> 3. Shorthunter
> 4. awol
> 5. Stihlbro X2



So seven saws?

Surely there's more?


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 15, 2015)

I've got one. Not sure if it will get there or not. I'm still in PA with it. Got to get with Skippy


----------



## J.Walker (Sep 15, 2015)

1. Wiggz
2. Mastermind 385 and 390
3. Shorthunter
4. awol
5. Stihlbro X2
6. J.Walker, 2188 and 390 xxp


----------



## glock37 (Sep 15, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> I've got one. Not sure if it will get there or not. I'm still in PA with it. Got to get with Skippy



Im in Pittsburgh if that helps


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 15, 2015)

Not quite.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 15, 2015)

1. Wiggz
2. Mastermind 385 and 390
3. Shorthunter
4. awol
5. Stihlbro X2
6. J.Walker, 2188 and 390 xxp
7. Hedgerow 385


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 15, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> Not quite.


UPS to KY?
Levi would run it for ya.. And I got a new husky 28" bar today.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 15, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> UPS to KY?
> Levi would run it for ya.. And I got a new husky 28" bar today.


That's what it looks like. Have to run home tomorrow and box it up and head to town. Get guaranteed Friday delivery.


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 15, 2015)

1. Wiggz
2. Mastermind 385 and 390
3. Shorthunter
4. awol
5. Stihlbro X2
6. J.Walker, 2188 and 390 xxp
7. Hedgerow 385
8. o8f150 ms170 w/ 32" b/c


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 15, 2015)

*Saturday*
Sep 19







80°

10%


Sunshine and clouds mixed. High near 80F. Winds W at 5 to 10 mph.

*Wind*W 8 mph

*Humidity*65%

*UV Index* 7 out of 10


----------



## tickbitintn (Sep 15, 2015)

Good conditions for you piltz hotsaw 08 !

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## tree monkey (Sep 15, 2015)

the wild thingy is not on par. but i'll bring it anyway.

it's up to the rest of you all if I can compete or not


----------



## Termite (Sep 15, 2015)

I am sorry but Maxine and I will not be able to come to the GTG. This morning she stepped into a hole and broke both bones in her lower ankle, right at the foot. She is having surgery tomorrow afternoon.
We were very much looking forward to it.


----------



## luckydad (Sep 15, 2015)

1. Wiggz
2. Mastermind 385 and 390
3. Shorthunter
4. awol
5. Stihlbro X2
6. J.Walker, 2188 and 390 xxp
7. Hedgerow 385
8. Luckydad 390ish


----------



## stihlbro (Sep 15, 2015)

Termite said:


> I am sorry but Maxine and I will not be able to come to the GTG. This morning she stepped into a hole and broke both bones in her lower ankle, right at the foot. She is having surgery tomorrow afternoon.
> We were very much looking forward to it.


 So sorry to hear. Hope everything will be ok.


----------



## tickbitintn (Sep 16, 2015)

stihlbro said:


> So sorry to hear. Hope everything will be ok.



+1


----------



## ELECT6845 (Sep 16, 2015)

I have a 385 and maybe a 390 if it doesn't sell today. I had several others guys tell me they where bringing saws so we should have a good turn out for the build off.

Who's bringing stuff to sell or trade? I have a lot of 385 parts, and several saws if anyone is interested. 562, 385, 390, 440, 461, 460, 395, and a few others. Bring your cash.


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 16, 2015)

Termite said:


> I am sorry but Maxine and I will not be able to come to the GTG. This morning she stepped into a hole and broke both bones in her lower ankle, right at the foot. She is having surgery tomorrow afternoon.
> We were very much looking forward to it.


So sad about this


----------



## tickbitintn (Sep 16, 2015)

ELECT6845 said:


> I have a 385 and maybe a 390 if it doesn't sell today. I had several others guys tell me they where bringing saws so we should have a good turn out for the build off.
> 
> Who's bringing stuff to sell or trade? I have a lot of 385 parts, and several saws if anyone is interested. 562, 385, 390, 440, 461, 460, 395, and a few others. Bring your cash.


I may be interested in a 385/390....
Ready to go or project?

Anyone interested in some older stuff?
Mac sp40 , craftsman/poulan 2.0 , craftsman 3.7 18 , stihl 015av , sacs dolmar 114 & 108 , homelite super xl autos , husq 353 , also have a minty 51 & 55 .....

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 16, 2015)

tickbitintn said:


> I may be interested in a 385/390....
> Ready to go or project?
> 
> Anyone interested in some older stuff?
> ...



Interested in the 353 possibly..


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 16, 2015)

Termite said:


> I am sorry but Maxine and I will not be able to come to the GTG. This morning she stepped into a hole and broke both bones in her lower ankle, right at the foot. She is having surgery tomorrow afternoon.
> We were very much looking forward to it.



Man...this breaks muh heart!!

Thoughts and prayers my friend!


----------



## tickbitintn (Sep 16, 2015)

wigglesworth said:


> Interested in the 353 possibly..


It's a runner, decent shape only has half a dozen tanks thru it on a new meteor piston....
Can send pics after work tonight..

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 16, 2015)

Termite said:


> I am sorry but Maxine and I will not be able to come to the GTG. This morning she stepped into a hole and broke both bones in her lower ankle, right at the foot. She is having surgery tomorrow afternoon.
> We were very much looking forward to it.



Oh man, I hate hearing this. Take care of her, and yourself. 



ELECT6845 said:


> I have a 385 and maybe a 390 if it doesn't sell today. I had several others guys tell me they where bringing saws so we should have a good turn out for the build off.
> 
> Who's bringing stuff to sell or trade? I have a lot of 385 parts, and several saws if anyone is interested. 562, 385, 390, 440, 461, 460, 395, and a few others. Bring your cash.



Cash? You ain't got a card reader? So primitive.


----------



## ELECT6845 (Sep 16, 2015)

tickbitintn said:


> I may be interested in a 385/390....
> Ready to go or project?
> 
> Anyone interested in some older stuff?
> ...





Mastermind said:


> Oh man, I hate hearing this. Take care of her, and yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Cash? You ain't got a card reader? So primitive.



You get a cell phone yet? Hahaha


----------



## ELECT6845 (Sep 16, 2015)

I got 385/390's as complete runners, projects, and parts.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 16, 2015)

ELECT6845 said:


> You get a cell phone yet? Hahaha



Nope. I don't want one either.


----------



## barneyrb (Sep 16, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Nope. I don't want one either.



That Monkey may be smarter than he looks........


----------



## redfin (Sep 16, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Nope. I don't want one either.



Opposing thumbs work real nice for texting. Just sayin


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 16, 2015)

awol said:


> Much obliged! I'll just bring a naked bar then.


Keep an eye on that bar too Alan, it may grow legs.....


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 16, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Keep an eye on that bar too Alan, it may grow legs.....


Yup..
Right into the back of my truck..


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 16, 2015)

barneyrb said:


> That Monkey may be smarter than he looks........


Yeah... But that still ain't sayin' much.


----------



## J.Walker (Sep 16, 2015)

It's a two day drive for me with a quick stop to visit my sister. Headed out first thing in the morning.
The weather looks good so I'm camping out.


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 16, 2015)

I'm headed out Friday at 12 am. Can't wait to meet you guys !


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 16, 2015)

Im not even packed yet . I don't know which Saws to bring either . I'm almost embarrassed with what some of these guys will bring


----------



## glock37 (Sep 16, 2015)

Wait to you see some of them Unreal Its a blur it goes so fast 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 16, 2015)

I know just like life a blur


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 16, 2015)

i am getting the truck loaded and going to fill it with gas,,, we are going to leave out either late afternoon friday or very early saturday morn,,,, its a long,,long,,loooonnngggggg 40 mile drive for us


----------



## glock37 (Sep 16, 2015)

540 for me ! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 16, 2015)

glock37 said:


> 540 for me !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


your an idiot for driving that far to watch a bunch of piss soaked midget monkeys running saws


----------



## glock37 (Sep 16, 2015)

I did if last yr skippy is further away than me 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 16, 2015)

glock37 said:


> I did if last yr skippy is further away than me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


ouch


----------



## glock37 (Sep 16, 2015)

You guys will just have come up to the pa gtg 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 16, 2015)

Doug, Shaun, Nathan and myself made it 580 miles last year, sure wish we could make it again.


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 16, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Doug, Shaun, Nathan and myself made it 580 miles last year, sure wish we could make it again.


Would have enjoyed meeting you buddy


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 17, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Doug, Shaun, Nathan and myself made it 580 miles last year, sure wish we could make it again.



Hate u ain't coming.


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 17, 2015)

And I loved riding in style too. Maybe next year this weekend won't land on my anniversary.


----------



## awol (Sep 17, 2015)

Take her to a gtg, ain't nothing better than chainsaw racing for your anniversary!


----------



## Hinerman (Sep 17, 2015)

Is this thing still happening? I need to know before I drive 8 hrs


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 17, 2015)

Hinerman said:


> Is this thing still happening? I need to know before I drive 8 hrs



U know it!!


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 17, 2015)

Unlimited Miller 7910 anyone?


----------



## cobey (Sep 17, 2015)

wigglesworth said:


> Unlimited Miller 7910 anyone?
> Awesome! !!!


----------



## Moparmyway (Sep 17, 2015)

wigglesworth said:


> U know it!!


I see what you did there !


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 17, 2015)

Wow I better get my ass moving . pick out a saw or 2 to pack them . pack the vehicle . all in 14.5 hours . 10 of which is work. I can't wait to try out that 7910 .


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 17, 2015)

Ok Yall. Don't forget DRINKS!!

It's the one thing I don't have. 

And bring a dessert!


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 17, 2015)

Mrs. J said:


> Ok Yall. Don't forget DRINKS!!
> 
> It's the one thing I don't have.
> 
> And bring a dessert!


I'm bringing waters bottled and some sports drinks


----------



## cobey (Sep 17, 2015)

awol said:


> Take her to a gtg, ain't nothing better than chainsaw racing for your anniversary!


The first time Alan took his wife to a gtg
He was so excited he got a new baby 9 months later


----------



## cobey (Sep 17, 2015)

Mrs. J said:


> Ok Yall. Don't forget DRINKS!!
> 
> It's the one thing I don't have.
> 
> And bring a dessert!


Pepsi?


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 17, 2015)

Mrs j I hope drinks are OK . long ride to keep food from spoiling or spilling .


----------



## cobey (Sep 17, 2015)

I can get some cookies


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 17, 2015)

I should have sent pickles..... But they sure don't ship well.......


----------



## David Young (Sep 17, 2015)

tickbitintn said:


> Just once......
> Right. [emoji12]
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


He also forgot to mention the Brand

was it one of these?


----------



## awol (Sep 17, 2015)

cobey said:


> The first time Alan took his wife to a gtg
> He was so excited he got a new baby 9 months later


 Eggzactly!


cobey said:


> I can get some cookies


 Once the saws get fired up, I'm sure there will be plenty of cookies.


----------



## cobey (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## Mastermind (Sep 17, 2015)

Is anyone gonna post any videos of their entry?


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 17, 2015)

My 385........I hope we don't come in last place.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 17, 2015)

Any one coming from East TN area?


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 17, 2015)

Someone help out mike Lee I want to run his saw


----------



## awol (Sep 17, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> My 385........I hope we don't come in last place.



I was gonna show up with my entry brand new, and ungassed! As for last place, no worries; I got it in the bag.

Oh, and that piece of Red Oak crotch in your video is a lot harder than that saw makes it look.


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 17, 2015)

Any recommendations for micro brew beers in Kentucky or Tennessee . I like Hoppy


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 17, 2015)

awol said:


> I was gonna show up with my entry brand new, and ungassed! As for last place, no worries; I got it in the bag.
> 
> Oh, and that piece of Red Oak crotch in your video is a lot harder than that saw makes it look.



Hardwood.........yes that it is. Not many people get how dense a piece of crotch is........and that piece is the stump......and the crotch.


----------



## awol (Sep 17, 2015)

skippysphins said:


> Any recommendations for micro brew beers in Kentucky or Tennessee . I like Hoppy


 No idea on the selection in KY or TN, but I'll bring ya a few IPAs from here in MO if you would like.


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 17, 2015)

Sure ty


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 17, 2015)

going to be 80 and 20% chance of rain,,,,


----------



## glock37 (Sep 17, 2015)

cobey said:


> The first time Alan took his wife to a gtg
> He was so excited he got a new baby 9 months later


Nothing better to do ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 17, 2015)

What time does this event begin?


----------



## shorthunter (Sep 17, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> My 385........I hope we don't come in last place.




Looks like your 385 is 10-15% faster than the 681/7900 builds you just did (if your chains are on par with each other).

I doubt you will come in last


----------



## cobey (Sep 17, 2015)

glock37 said:


> Nothing better to do ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not on my watch......... we ran lots of saws......raced saws
The wife's raced saws, the kids played with saws without bars
Good times


----------



## ELECT6845 (Sep 17, 2015)

All my saws are ready to go, see you boys about 5-6 tomorrow. Who's buying dinner?


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 17, 2015)

shorthunter said:


> Looks like your 385 is 10-15% faster than the 681/7900 builds you just did (if your chains are on par with each other).
> 
> I doubt you will come in last



Same chain.


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 17, 2015)

awol said:


> No idea on the selection in KY or TN, but I'll bring ya a few IPAs from here in MO if you would like.


I will throw a few in for you too


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 17, 2015)

Just left see yas tomorrow!


----------



## tickbitintn (Sep 17, 2015)

skippysphins said:


> Just left see yas tomorrow!


Safe travels to ya!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 18, 2015)

skippysphins said:


> What time does this event begin?



Yes.


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 18, 2015)

3 cubes, cocked and locked!


----------



## rburg (Sep 18, 2015)

Shouldn't you be at work or asleep?


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 18, 2015)

L


rburg said:


> Shouldn't you be at work or asleep?



Yes


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 18, 2015)

Just got back to the hotel room..
This thread got busy..
See you all Saturday morning..
Hope muh saws don't all come in last.


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 18, 2015)

Mike Lee call Skippy


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 18, 2015)

Leaving in a few minutes. 

Hope our saw don't come in last.


----------



## Brian Carlson (Sep 18, 2015)

My son is wanting to come so I can't leave until he is out of school. We got a decent drive so don't shoot the red dodge diesel pulling in late lol.


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 18, 2015)

I wish you all safe travels!


----------



## Lurch2 (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm out. Fighting a summer cold. Traveling & camping just don't sound like much fun. Everybody have fun & travel safe. See ya next time.


----------



## rburg (Sep 18, 2015)

I will be leaving within the next 24 hrs.


----------



## ELECT6845 (Sep 18, 2015)

Leaving shortly. Here is a few pics of what I'm bringing, Its all for sale, some very cheap and some not.

I think I have buying and selling problem.


----------



## redfin (Sep 18, 2015)

Drive safely all. Hopefully will get lots of pics and video on return


----------



## cobey (Sep 18, 2015)

wigglesworth said:


> 3 cubes, cocked and locked!




Straight outta Franklin YO


----------



## Gypo Logger (Sep 18, 2015)

Hope the weather is good for the event, have fun and NO CHEATING! Lol
To the new guys: run your chain on the loose side and use slick 50 for chain lube with the oiler at max.
John


----------



## cobey (Sep 18, 2015)

BTW...........It's too early in the morning to be bungy strapping
N02 bottles to plastic saws, rocking around on a car hood ........
All just to make good internet pictures


----------



## David Young (Sep 18, 2015)

ELECT6845 said:


> Leaving shortly. Here is a few pics of what I'm bringing, Its all for sale, some very cheap and some not.
> 
> I think I have buying and selling problem.


Joe I want the 346. Pm me


----------



## cobey (Sep 18, 2015)

Lurch2 said:


> I'm out. Fighting a summer cold. Traveling & camping just don't sound like much fun. Everybody have fun & travel safe. See ya next time.


Sorry you are not gonna make it, you gonna try for ft Scott??


----------



## Brian Carlson (Sep 18, 2015)

ELECT6845 said:


> Leaving shortly. Here is a few pics of what I'm bringing, Its all for sale, some very cheap and some not.
> 
> I think I have buying and selling problem.



The problem looks like the bed isn't big enough lol. See you there I am bringing a few to maybe sell or swap on also.


----------



## cobey (Sep 18, 2015)

Is there any of my stuff anyone wants to see?
I had a request to bring my 590....


----------



## Brian Carlson (Sep 18, 2015)

I wanna run some professionally ported saws lol


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm here in Murray what a ride wow.


----------



## sgrizz (Sep 18, 2015)

skippysphins said:


> I'm here in Murray what a ride wow.


i bet it was. glad you made i safely. have a good time.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 18, 2015)

Y'all have fun and take lots of pics and videos for us that can't attend.


----------



## MillerModSaws (Sep 18, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> Y'all have fun and take lots of pics and videos for us that can't attend.


+2


----------



## barneyrb (Sep 18, 2015)

I left the plant early this afternoon and gonna have a drink and just pretend that I'm there. Got to get out early and be back at the mill tomorrow.


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 18, 2015)

well the truck is packed and gased up ready to make that LONG 40 mile drive


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 18, 2015)

I ain't left yet..
Just threw some stuff on the truck..
May be filing chains on the flat bed.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 18, 2015)

35-0 at the half..
May get to leave a little earlier than planned.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 18, 2015)

47-0 in 4th quarter.


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 18, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 18, 2015)

We still love each other [emoji1]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 18, 2015)

Pre gtg pics of wood and guys


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 18, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 18, 2015)

Pics


----------



## Grits & Gravy (Sep 19, 2015)

I got hosed at work so I'm not going to make it. 

Chris may make it up there with the saw we built for the buildoff, he was looking for a co-pilot last I talked to him.

I'm turning in my notice Monday, the last minute hot job work all weekend **** is getting old.


----------



## unclemoustache (Sep 19, 2015)

Hope y'all have a good time tomorrow (actually today). Sorry I couldn't be there this year.
I came down with a nasty cold - maybe God's way of telling me I should have gone after all!


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Sep 19, 2015)

im going to try and come over next year i don't trust my ride enough to get me there right now. 
i would cause a ruckus eating all the pie and stuff.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Sep 19, 2015)

This will be the first one I have missed in 4 years, but I am back in Virginia for Field Day of the Past. I did run some of SawManDave's saws yesterday including a Mac SP125. We also pulled out a 2 man hot saw a buddy of his built out of a 400+ cc twin cylinder snowmobile engine and ran that.

Stay safe and get loads of pictures and videos.


----------



## MillerModSaws (Sep 19, 2015)

Everyone have a great day and be safe!


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 19, 2015)

Bunch of us going to breakfast then festivities


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 19, 2015)

Have a nice GTG everyone, I assume the chips are flying by now!


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 19, 2015)

Probably real loud now. Have fun everyone


----------



## Milkman31 (Sep 19, 2015)

This like the kid that didn't get to go on the field trip at school!!! Have fun guy and gals!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Sep 19, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> Probably real loud now. Have fun everyone



And they are not even missing us.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 19, 2015)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> And they are not even missing us.


Not at all


----------



## Gypo Logger (Sep 19, 2015)

I wonder if the neighbours were notified in advance? Lol


----------



## sam-tip (Sep 19, 2015)

Have a great day.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Sep 19, 2015)

There was a T1 sighting in Virginia earlier today.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Sep 19, 2015)

im going next year i might hitch hike but i will get there.
financially unable to go right now.


----------



## porsche965 (Sep 19, 2015)

I wonder who will be the quickest to post pics and videos? Can't wait!


----------



## Moparmyway (Sep 19, 2015)

Skippy would be my guess


----------



## David Young (Sep 19, 2015)

Moparmyway said:


> Skippy would be my guess


 Top of the heap. Was a monkey 


Now a junkie 

From what I heard


----------



## Moparmyway (Sep 19, 2015)

David Young said:


> Top of the heap. Was a monkey
> 
> 
> Now a junkie
> ...


----------



## porsche965 (Sep 19, 2015)

David Young said:


> Top of the heap. Was a monkey
> 
> 
> Now a junkie
> ...



As in "Tree Monkey" or "Tennessee Monkey?" ( One too many Monkeys  )


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 19, 2015)

we just got home,,, man that 40 mile drive is a killer,,,,,, thanks to jer and darcia for another great time,,,,, my mind wanted to stay longer but my body said forget that,,,,i didnt even run 1 saw,,, was to busy watching all the inbred monkeys run them,,,, had people from all over at this one,,,, now for the races,,,,,, huskies ruled and stihls drooled,,,, 1 of the guys was running a cs590 with a 20" b/c and he kept up with a stihl running a 16" b/c same cc,,, the echo lost by less then 1 second,,, now for jer and his races,,,,, he didnt get spanked to bad this year at all,,, he did real good this year,,, ok,,, now off for some serious pain meds,,, you guys missed a great time,,, i know some of the other guys will post pics and vids


----------



## Greenthorn (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Greenthorn (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Greenthorn (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Greenthorn (Sep 19, 2015)

Was a great time, thanks Mr and Mrs wiggs.


----------



## Termite (Sep 19, 2015)

I am having a down day but at least Maxine is feeling better. The pain in her leg has let up.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Sep 19, 2015)

Greenthorn said:


> View attachment 448228


Is that a big jug of wine at right centre?
Was HarleyT there?
Who won?
Who cheated?
Did you run any race chain?
Who got drunk?


----------



## MillerModSaws (Sep 19, 2015)

I recognize that dolmar! Lmao


Greenthorn said:


> View attachment 448226


----------



## Full Chisel (Sep 19, 2015)

Really wanted to attend this one bit I drained my bank account with the down payment on the new truck. I will definitely plan on attending next year given the opportunity. Hope everyone had fun and there was no hurt feelings with the guys running Stihls


----------



## Greenthorn (Sep 19, 2015)

MillerModSaws said:


> I recognize that dolmar! Lmao


Badazz saw.....I likey very much!


----------



## Greenthorn (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Greenthorn (Sep 19, 2015)

John Reilly won with an ECsaw, remember John, the barefooted square filer....


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 19, 2015)

Congratulations John. That's cool that someone that drove all the way from Florida to participate took home the bacon. Congrats to Eric as well. Nice work on that cylinder!


----------



## Greenthorn (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## showrguy (Sep 19, 2015)

Who ran into the barn door with a loader...


----------



## MillerModSaws (Sep 19, 2015)

Greenthorn said:


> Badazz saw.....I likey very much!


Thank you! I hope a lot of people got some run time on her.


----------



## hseII (Sep 19, 2015)

Greenthorn said:


> View attachment 448237


I see Moobs from the waste up, but somebody photoshopped them legs in.


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 19, 2015)

showrguy said:


> Who ran into the barn door with a loader...


mastermind farted


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 19, 2015)

What was the rest of the build off line up?


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 19, 2015)

Sorry guys not many pics and no videos. Here to busy running Saws . OK I had a blast at wiggs . I met a bunch of great folks . I had a blast I'm dead tired going to have few beers from awol and get some rest . I ran a lot of different Saws today and did alot of bullchiting !


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 19, 2015)

Mike Lee I wish you could have been there too . safe travels to your next job.


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 19, 2015)

I wish I could have made this one!! I'm sure it was a great experience and a lot of "perspective" was learned.


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 19, 2015)

Kenis whats up buddy when is your next gtg


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 19, 2015)

skippysphins said:


> Kenis whats up buddy when is your next gtg



We'll likely have one this Spring somewhere around here.


----------



## ELECT6845 (Sep 19, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> What was the rest of the build off line up?



1.)John Reilly with his Copsey built saw
2.)TreeMonkey saw
3.)Wiggs
4)Landrum built saw


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 19, 2015)

ELECT6845 said:


> 1.)John Reilly with his Copsey built saw
> 2.)TreeMonkey saw
> 3.)Wiggs
> 4)Landrum built saw


Congrats to all winners!


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 19, 2015)

Fun time.


----------



## Termite (Sep 19, 2015)

ELECT6845 said:


> 1.)John Reilly with his Copsey built saw
> 2.)TreeMonkey saw
> 3.)Wiggs
> 4)Landrum built saw


Well, if I could have gotten there with my ECsaw things would have been the same. Probably!


----------



## awol (Sep 19, 2015)

Matt had a rough day!


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 20, 2015)

As always, the Bargers put on a excellent GTG. We had a great time. 

Congrats to John on the win, the EC saw was very strong.


----------



## Greenthorn (Sep 20, 2015)

Tree monkey with a disguised wild thingy.


----------



## Milkman31 (Sep 20, 2015)

Greenthorn said:


> Tree monkey with a disguised wild thingy.
> 
> View attachment 448327


I like green!!!!


----------



## Greenthorn (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## Greenthorn (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## Greenthorn (Sep 20, 2015)

awol said:


> Matt had a rough day!
> View attachment 448292



He looks like he took a beating.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 20, 2015)

Matt looks beat up.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 20, 2015)

I can tell y'all one thing for sure. Them damn chainsaws are far too loud. 

Next year we should see who can build the best muffler.


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 20, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I can tell y'all one thing for sure. Them damn chainsaws are far too loud.
> 
> Next year we should see who can build the best muffler.







Challenge accepted.


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 20, 2015)

What homelite got sacrificed?


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 20, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Challenge accepted.



You win for best looking muffler.........but not for lowest db.


----------



## KG441c (Sep 20, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> You win for best looking muffler.........but not for lowest db.


Lol! Very nice setup though homelight! Double barrel ported


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 20, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I can tell y'all one thing for sure. Them damn chainsaws are far too loud.
> 
> Next year we should see who can build the best muffler.



You are supposed to wear ear muffs! Just got some nice folding Walkers on sale at Cabelas for $11 w/free shipping (and I used my points, so free to me). They fold right up, are comfortable, and work well also. I was pleasantly surprised!


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 20, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> You win for best looking muffler.........but not for lowest db.


Who said it was loud? It is screened on all 3 ports. And if were gonna muffler off I got some ideas... [emoji5]


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 20, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Lol! Very nice setup though homelight! Double barrel ported


Thank you. I want to do this on my 2171 and 2186 with screens now. Thanks to lowvolt who pushed me to add screens.


----------



## rburg (Sep 20, 2015)

Another fun filled gtg . Visited with several friends from previous gtg's and met several new ones. Got to have some good key lime pie from New York and some good banana pudding from West Ky. I got to see father vs son racing , with father losing to son several times, and father helping a young son to run his very own Mac. Thanks to the Bargers for another good weekend. Sorry I missed the Friday night concert but I heard it was a good one.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 20, 2015)

Is there any video of the saws in action? I can't be the only one who wants to see 'em.


----------



## Brian Carlson (Sep 20, 2015)

Well headed home after an awesome first hth with my son. We had an awesome time. Wiggs, thanks for letting us crash in the yard, thanks to everyone who let me run some awesome ported saws. Everyone was great. Thanks to the guys passing on some saw knowledge. Hey Allen running that monster Mac was something I will never forget.


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 20, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> You are supposed to wear ear muffs! Just got some nice folding Walkers on sale at Cabelas for $11 w/free shipping (and I used my points, so free to me). They fold right up, are comfortable, and work well also. I was pleasantly surprised!


I need to graft my work tunes to my forestry helmet!


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 20, 2015)

Clean up!! Where are y'all?!?! [emoji12] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 20, 2015)

The winners are suppose to stay and clean up Dacia.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 20, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> Matt looks beat up.


3 day sleep deprivation torture..
Or overcome by the magnesium burning event..


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 20, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> 3 day sleep deprivation torture..
> Or overcome by the magnesium burning event..
> View attachment 448366


3 days of that is rough.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 20, 2015)

Oh, and we have decided homelite's burn best..


----------



## ELECT6845 (Sep 20, 2015)

Just a few pictures. Got busy and left the camera in the truck most of the day.


----------



## ELECT6845 (Sep 20, 2015)

More


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 20, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Oh, and we have decided homelite's burn best..


Was that a zip?


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 20, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Was that a zip?


Don't think so.. 
But it glowed nicely..
Lol


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Sep 20, 2015)

To cool. Who came up with this saw? Wild Thing look alike way outside of the box thinking.


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 20, 2015)

I prefer to watch the timer guys. Their concentration is priceless. [emoji4] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 20, 2015)

This guy is the next generation of saw racing. I learned so much from him. He is precious!! [emoji5]️ Londyn thought he was the coolest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cobey (Sep 20, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Was that a zip?


It looked like a David Bradley saw...... had sears on it ........ it was completely junk, buried in dirt, locked up.... no good parts were harmed..... only are lungs and eyes


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 20, 2015)

He's always the winner in my heart [emoji8] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenthorn (Sep 20, 2015)

John got videos of all the races, they also got some awesome aerial pictures with their gyrocopter hoovercraft thingy. Pretty sure a lot more pictures will go up when some others get home. I just got in, my wife made me drive back to get our lawnchairs.....


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 20, 2015)

Mrs. J said:


> He's always the winner in my heart [emoji8]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The Wiggs, The Legend, The Man.


----------



## Greenthorn (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Sep 20, 2015)

Mrs. J said:


> He's always the winner in my heart [emoji8]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who's the guy on the left in the lawn chair? At first I thought those were felling wedges in his shoes. Lol


----------



## Milkman31 (Sep 20, 2015)

ELECT6845 said:


> Just a few pictures. Got busy and left the camera in the truck most of the day.


Just to see that 125 alone would have been worth the trip. If there was a homelite 750 there I'm going to beat my head against the wall,I knew I should have went! Nice pix by the way!!!


----------



## Milkman31 (Sep 20, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Who's the guy on the left in the lawn chair? At first I thought those were felling wedges in his shoes. Lol


Damn lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Greenthorn (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Sep 20, 2015)

Milkman31 said:


> Damn lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!


New marketing strategy: Chainsox. Lol


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 20, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Who's the guy on the left in the lawn chair? At first I thought those were felling wedges in his shoes. Lol


That be Levi.
He's sizing up the Wiggs..


Or has gas..

Not sure.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 20, 2015)

Still driving...

And worth it..


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 20, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Still driving...
> 
> And worth it..


Yup, we made it to Iowa last year at like 5. Still worth it!


----------



## glock37 (Sep 20, 2015)

Just pulled in 616 miles left 430 am to pittsburgh Great time well worth the drive 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks to the Wiggs & Family, had a great time with super great people !!


----------



## awol (Sep 20, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> What homelite got sacrificed?


 I think it was Homelite 500, but Cobey said it was a David Bradley. There was also a Remington and unidentified PP saw involved in the midnight sacrifice. The hottest hot saw I've ever seen was in Kentucky!

I had a great time, and so did James. After the sawing was finally over on Saturday night, there were still saws littering the ground like dead soldiers on a battlefield! I hope they all found their owners. If I left one Wiggs, please feel free to hold for ransom.


----------



## redfin (Sep 20, 2015)

Looks like you all had some great weather. Now get the videos on!


----------



## shorthunter (Sep 20, 2015)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> To cool. Who came up with this saw? Wild Thing look alike way outside of the box thinking.




That would be @tree monkey


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Sep 20, 2015)

shorthunter said:


> That would be @tree monkey



That is so  in my book. He even got the right shade of purple it looks like. The 83cc WT I did missed the purple by a bit .


----------



## unclemoustache (Sep 20, 2015)

Sure sorry I missed it. But about the time that 08F150 would have been pounding on his guestroom door to wake me up, I was at home with the wife doing a little pounding of my own. 

Hope to catch you all next year!


----------



## cobey (Sep 20, 2015)

Many thanks to all that made this a cool event..........
Thanks to Matt and Levi.... for the ride and putting up
With me for many miles...... Thanks to Mr and Mrs J
For hosting.... and putting up with us. Thanks to Alan for many hours
Of goofing off with saws and his saw building skills.
And the many people that come from near and far to
Make these events so great
Thanks for letting me race the angry black skill
Wiggz it's a BEAST


----------



## heimannm (Sep 20, 2015)

Sorry I couldn't make it, I needed to be home this weekend to host a visitor from California bringing a lot of really special McCulloch items. Mike Jackson's dad worked at McCulloch as an electrical engineer and was able to bring a few things home and Mike was willing to pass some along to me.




I had one BP-399T and the drone engine on hand.







I'll put some more photos up over in the McCulloch thread.

Mark


----------



## barneyrb (Sep 20, 2015)

unclemoustache said:


> Sure sorry I missed it. But about the time that 08F150 would have been pounding on his guestroom door to wake me up, I was at home with the wife doing a little pounding of my own.
> 
> Hope to catch you all next year!



So is there another one on the way now?


----------



## stihlbro (Sep 20, 2015)

Shout out to the Bargers for hosting yet another great event, and to all others who made this happen. The people that show up are what makes it come together. If you were one that wanted to come but couldn't, you missed out on some fun. 

My highlight of it was the side bar conversations thru out the weekend. Oh the stories!!! 

Pizza Friday night, Barbecue for lunch on Saturday was delicious, taco bar for supper.... out of this world. 

Last but not least, I would not of been there with out the help and support from my wife.


----------



## Warped5 (Sep 20, 2015)

Mark, what is that electric start 10 Series saw on the left in that last pic?


----------



## milkman (Sep 20, 2015)

I want to see pics of the FOOD!!!!!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 20, 2015)

Them were some good tacos..

Thanks for putting on another good shindig Barger family..

Hey Mrs. J, if we have one here this winter, I promise to reserve you a spot by the wood stove..
Just tell ole Jim to move over..


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 20, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Them were some good tacos..
> 
> Thanks for putting on another good shindig Barger family..
> 
> ...



Thanks! I still have nightmares over that freezing cold weekend!!! [emoji37][emoji12] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 20, 2015)

But we will have whole hedge logs and old magnesium saws for the outside fire pit, so the whole section will be well lit and warm!!!


----------



## Hinerman (Sep 20, 2015)

Brian Carlson said:


> I wanna run some professionally ported saws lol




How is that working out for you? Laying awake at night yet, wondering how you can build or buy one?


----------



## heimannm (Sep 20, 2015)

3-10E, like new.

Mark


----------



## glock37 (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks to skippy ( chris) we figured out how to get my saws in the truck over night









No gas smell on way home. We put bags on seat then blanket Had to put 2 saws on top i brought to many with me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huskihl (Sep 20, 2015)

glock37 said:


> Thanks to skippy ( chris) we figured out how to get my saws in the truck over night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They didn't wanna ride in the back or what? Did you ask nicely?


----------



## glock37 (Sep 20, 2015)

huskihl said:


> They didn't wanna ride in the back or what? Did you ask nicely?



They wanted a softer seat than the ride down they said too bumpy Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cobey (Sep 20, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> But we will have whole hedge logs and old magnesium saws for the outside fire pit, so the whole section will be well lit and warm!!!


ALAN!......... you created a saw burning monster...... hehe
It was fun to watch......


----------



## cobey (Sep 20, 2015)

glock37 said:


> They wanted a softer seat than the ride down they said too bumpy Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do that too


----------



## huskihl (Sep 20, 2015)

glock37 said:


> They wanted a softer seat than the ride down they said too bumpy Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmph. Mines a Chevy. They never said a word to me lol. Jk


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 20, 2015)

That skippy and his wife are just plain good folks..


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 20, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> That skippy and his wife are just plain good folks..



No doubt. Early on people give him a lot of flack. He is good people. As is his wife and his son that he brought to my GTG. 

And he has one hell of a truck.!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Sep 20, 2015)

dang wish i would have made, truth be known im only 156 miles from the GTG site.
so im bringing all my junk next year.


----------



## Four Paws (Sep 20, 2015)

DexterDay said:


> And he has one hell of a truck.!!!!



Pictures of said money pit?


----------



## shorthunter (Sep 21, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Congrats to all winners!




I believe that the top 3 saws were within one second of each other. They were definitely the head of the class

Wiggs built one helluva saw


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 21, 2015)

Guys, thanks for coming. It was fun. 

I got skunked. Did some skunkin. Ate pie. Seen old friends. Met new friends. Ate more pie. 


'Twas a good time Fo sho...


What we gonna build next year?


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 21, 2015)

shorthunter said:


> I believe that the top 3 saws were within one second of each other. They were definitely the head of the class
> 
> Wiggs built one helluva saw



I get lucky every now and then. Lol. 

Im pretty sure I cut a 21.19....I think? And you were what? 20.5? And I think John was just a tick faster than you. 

I'll try and get the time sheet posted if I can find out who has it....


----------



## Brian Carlson (Sep 21, 2015)

Hinerman said:


> How is that working out for you? Laying awake at night yet, wondering how you can build or buy one?



Building is not going to happen right now because I dint have tooling. I did run into some pretty capable guys however lol.


----------



## Greenthorn (Sep 21, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> I wonder if the neighbours were notified in advance? Lol



Just waking up today and the only thing reverberating thru my ears is that big mac Alan ran, surely the neighboring counties heard that big bad saw.


----------



## awol (Sep 21, 2015)

wigglesworth said:


> What we gonna build next year?


 A reeder


wigglesworth said:


> I get lucky every now and then. Lol.
> 
> Im pretty sure I cut a 21.19....I think? And you were what? 20.5? And I think John was just a tick faster than you.
> 
> I'll try and get the time sheet posted if I can find out who has it....


 Please do, I am curious to see where everyone finished!


----------



## David Young (Sep 21, 2015)

545 550
555 562
261
how about the echo 590 600
or the dolly 6100


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 21, 2015)

wigglesworth said:


> What we gonna build next year?



10-10 macs!


----------



## barneyrb (Sep 21, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> 10-10 macs!



Oh Hell No!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## awol (Sep 21, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> 10-10 macs!


 I`m for that!


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 21, 2015)

Hailey has one!


----------



## awol (Sep 21, 2015)

And I have around 25 if anyone needs a builder.


----------



## heimannm (Sep 21, 2015)

I have a few...







Mark


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 21, 2015)

heimannm said:


> I have a few...
> 
> View attachment 448600
> 
> ...


Want that drone engine still?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Sep 21, 2015)

David Young said:


> 545 550
> 555 562
> 261
> how about the echo 590 600
> or the dolly 6100


Dollar 6100.....


----------



## Termite (Sep 21, 2015)

Does anybody know if ,that winning saw built by Eric Copsley, did it have a lot of compression?
Mine has an insane amount.


----------



## heimannm (Sep 21, 2015)

I have a 4 cylinder, now I need to find the turbocharged 6 cylinder version. It would reportedly outperform the jet at high altitudes but they needed to use the jet to have a sufficient heat signature for the missiles to be able to ttack and lock on.

Mark


----------



## Gypo Logger (Sep 21, 2015)

Eric Copsey needs to start posting here again.
John


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Sep 21, 2015)

build a fast saw with a quiet muffler.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 21, 2015)

wigglesworth said:


> Guys, thanks for coming. It was fun.
> 
> I got skunked. Did some skunkin. Ate pie. Seen old friends. Met new friends. Ate more pie.
> 
> ...



Stools...


----------



## glock37 (Sep 21, 2015)

Purdy stock saws no port work stock chain muff mod allowed but stock screen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PA Dan (Sep 21, 2015)

glock37 said:


> Purdy stock saws no port work stock chain muff mod allowed but stock screen
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like that idea...except the stock screen!


----------



## glock37 (Sep 21, 2015)

Keeps them quieter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PA Dan (Sep 21, 2015)

But I threw them all away!


----------



## glock37 (Sep 21, 2015)

Never throw parts away 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenthorn (Sep 21, 2015)

Winners lists.


----------



## srcarr52 (Sep 21, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> 10-10 macs!



I had to put crank seals in a 10-10 once... worst day of my life.


----------



## shorthunter (Sep 21, 2015)

wigglesworth said:


> What we gonna build next year?



How about a common model that can be had cheap. Maybe an Echo CS400 or a Husqvarna 350?


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 21, 2015)

421 dolmar?


----------



## cobey (Sep 21, 2015)

glock37 said:


> Purdy stock saws no port work stock chain muff mod allowed but stock screen
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got ugly stock saws...... heck with screens. 
I would have to buy a roll to cover all them holes


----------



## barneyrb (Sep 21, 2015)

I think the next build off should be a 372, MS440, JRed 2171, Dolmar 7300, or whatever saw Jer decides on with one caveat.........do anything you want but only the stock exhaust deflector with the screen intact. Enlarge the hole under the screen all you want but a stock screen/deflector must cover it, and no strainer screens either. Just a stock screen.....


----------



## cobey (Sep 21, 2015)

Poulan 5020AV......... clambake challenge!!!!!!!
You get extra points if the rotating assembly flys out as you get threw the cant!
It would be a low dollar build and we could get even more pie.......
And stuff


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 21, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Stools...



I am a great stool maker!


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Sep 21, 2015)

cobey said:


> Poulan 5020AV......... clambake challenge!!!!!!!
> You get extra points if the rotating assembly flys out as you get threw the cant!
> It would be a low dollar build and we could get even more pie.......
> And stuff


yeah but a 545 can spank a 5020


----------



## awol (Sep 21, 2015)

ELECT6845 said:


> 1.)John Reilly with his Copsey built saw
> 2.)TreeMonkey saw
> 3.)Wiggs
> 4)Landrum built saw


 Who had a Landrum built saw, or was there more than one? My entry was not done by him.


----------



## Termite (Sep 21, 2015)

barneyrb said:


> I think the next build off should be a 372, MS440, JRed 2171, Dolmar 7300, or whatever saw Jer decides on with one caveat.........do anything you want but only the stock exhaust deflector with the screen intact. Enlarge the hole under the screen all you want but a stock screen/deflector must cover it, and no strainer screens either. Just a stock screen.....


 I really like the muffler limits. But how about an X-torq saw there has not been a lot of testing on those models, in my opinion. Ed Heard has a very high opinion of the 372xt.


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 21, 2015)

awol said:


> Who had a Landrum built saw, or was there more than one? My entry was not done by him.
> View attachment 448709



skippysphins had it. 

It looks like that's an average of everybody's second cut maybe?

I'd like to see the average using both cuts if anybody has it. I didn't get a pic....


----------



## cobey (Sep 21, 2015)

jakewells said:


> yeah but a 545 can spank a 5020


Oh it can for sure, I was just thinking of a cheap one for everyone to build


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 21, 2015)

wigglesworth said:


> skippysphins had it.
> 
> It looks like that's an average of everybody's second cut maybe?
> 
> I'd like to see the average using both cuts if anybody has it. I didn't get a pic....


That is from a screen shot of the video that was posted on FB. If I had the data, I could do up another spreadsheet.


----------



## glock37 (Sep 21, 2015)

We missed ya brad i thought this year i was going to finally meet ya !




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 21, 2015)

glock37 said:


> We missed ya brad i thought this year i was going to finally meet ya !


Thanks Mike. I was at a men's retreat with my brother, BIL, nephew, cousin, and about 160 other men from our churches Thursday evening through Saturday.


----------



## awol (Sep 21, 2015)

wigglesworth said:


> skippysphins had it.
> 
> It looks like that's an average of everybody's second cut maybe?
> 
> I'd like to see the average using both cuts if anybody has it. I didn't get a pic....


 That is the results from the second run, seen in the video above. I also would like to see the times from the first run, as I was a full second faster at 22.02.


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 21, 2015)

awol said:


> That is the results from the second run, seen in the video above. I also would like to see the times from the first run, as I was a full second faster at 21.02.



Just got this in a text. First run. Maybe somebody could spreadsheet it??


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 21, 2015)

I'll do it now, just like the first one.


----------



## glock37 (Sep 21, 2015)

I understand brad How do you drive in cinciny those people are nuts 

Any progress on the solo. Did u get those other parts u needed ?




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 21, 2015)

wigglesworth said:


> Just got this in a text. First run. Maybe somebody could spreadsheet it??


Meh.. I come in 6th no matter which side of that paper it's flipped to..


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 21, 2015)

Cut 1


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 21, 2015)

I'll do another now showing the average of both cuts.


----------



## Greenthorn (Sep 21, 2015)

wigglesworth said:


> skippysphins had it.
> 
> It looks like that's an average of everybody's second cut maybe?
> 
> I'd like to see the average using both cuts if anybody has it. I didn't get a pic....



I agree, pretty sure the first runs were on the other side, of the paper.

I was only posting Johns videos, for the record, I didn't record those youtube videos John did.


----------



## awol (Sep 21, 2015)

I think we need to go by the first cut, eh Wiggs?!


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 21, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> That skippy and his wife are just plain good folks..





DexterDay said:


> No doubt. Early on people give him a lot of flack. He is good people. As is his wife and his son that he brought to my GTG.
> 
> And he has one hell of a truck.!!!!


Thanks guys you gentlemen and families i met are great people too. When is the Missouri gtg at your place matt? Dexter next spring unless there is another gtg in ohio this fall . Let me know


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 21, 2015)

Both cuts. I only included those that made two cuts.


----------



## Definitive Dave (Sep 21, 2015)

srcarr52 said:


> I had to put crank seals in a 10-10 once... worst day of my life.


situations like that are why I keep a recycling bin within easy reach of my bench 
DD


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 21, 2015)

If I include those that didn't make both cuts, it looks like this.


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 21, 2015)

Guys for your info wiggs ran my saw in the race . So he deserves the credit !


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 21, 2015)

I just brought the saw . I would have enjoyed running mike lee saw


----------



## MGoBlue (Sep 21, 2015)

Chris, was this your WWS385?


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 21, 2015)

MGoBlue said:


> Chris, was this your WWS385?


Yup


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 21, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> If I include those that didn't make both cuts, it looks like this.


Im so glad they didnt put mine time on the sheet i never even got the true times but it was much slower than wiggs


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 21, 2015)

skippysphins said:


> Thanks guys you gentlemen and families i met are great people too. When is the Missouri gtg at your place matt? Dexter next spring unless there is another gtg in ohio this fall . Let me know



I will surely let you know bud. And I hope to see you at another GTG. Whether it's mine, or elsewhere.


----------



## MGoBlue (Sep 21, 2015)

It did well! 
Your chain? If so, then you can take some credit...


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 21, 2015)

DexterDay said:


> I will surely let you know bud. And I hope to see you at another GTG. Whether it's mine, or elsewhere.


I can bring the yuenglings beer. I thought there was talk of a fall one out there this year .


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 21, 2015)

I'd say I wanted a re match..
But I don't..
Old clunky gave it all he had.
I should've put another hole in the muffler.
Lol


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 21, 2015)

MGoBlue said:


> It did well!
> Your chain? If so, then you can take some credit...


Stihl rs straight off the reel buddy . All i can take credit is the transporter . Lol


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 21, 2015)

Treemonkey ain't been gone long. He came over yesterday and we shot the chit.......then we shot it some more.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 21, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Treemonkey ain't been gone long. He came over yesterday and we shot the chit.......then we shot it some more.


He's on his hillbilly Saw builders tour eh?


----------



## jrsdws (Sep 21, 2015)

skippysphins said:


> I can bring the yuenglings beer. I thought there was talk of a fall one out there this year .


I'm there man!!!


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 21, 2015)

Matt when is your gtg ?


----------



## awol (Sep 21, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> I'd say I wanted a re match..
> But I don't..
> Old clunky gave it all he had.
> I should've put another hole in the muffler.
> Lol


 Bring him to Ft. Scott Saturday, just in case!


----------



## redfin (Sep 21, 2015)

skippysphins said:


> I just brought the saw . I would have enjoyed running mike lee saw


I had entertained that saw with a 32" buried a few weeks ago. Its a boss.


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 21, 2015)

awol said:


> I think we need to go by the first cut, eh Wiggs?!



Still confused about this whole 2nd cut thing. I think we shoulda stopped after one! Bring your best game for one cut. No need for second chances. Or maybe I just think the winner on cut one is hot!! [emoji8] 

But I guess that's why I'm not in charge of the rules. [emoji13] I'll just cook, wine, sing.... 


Karaoke next year!!! [emoji4] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 21, 2015)

skippysphins said:


> Matt when is your gtg ?


Depends when Mike is off work.. 
Lol


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 21, 2015)

Mrs. J said:


> Still confused about this whole 2nd cut thing. I think we shoulda stopped after one! Bring your best game for one cut. No need for second chances. Or maybe I just think the winner on cut one is hot!! [emoji8]
> 
> But I guess that's why I'm not in charge of the rules. [emoji13] I'll just cook, wine, sing....
> 
> ...


In December!!!


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 21, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Depends when Mike is off work..
> Lol


Mike lee ?


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 21, 2015)

Mrs. J said:


> I'll just cook, wine, sing....
> 
> 
> Karaoke next year!!! [emoji4]
> ...



I think you karaoke'd, wined and sang enough Friday evening....


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 21, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> In December!!!



I'll put a speaker outside for y'all to hear. I won't be outside in December!! [emoji37][emoji16][emoji16] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 21, 2015)

wigglesworth said:


> I think you karaoke'd, wined and sang enough Friday evening....




One of us has to be the fun one. You were struggling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 21, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> He's on his hillbilly Saw builders tour eh?



We had a blast. He left here with a lathe, and some boring bars, and stuff.......



wigglesworth said:


> I think you karaoke'd, wined and sang enough Friday evening....



Someone is a party pooper.


----------



## glock37 (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## DexterDay (Sep 21, 2015)

skippysphins said:


> I can bring the yuenglings beer. I thought there was talk of a fall one out there this year .



Not this year. I had one last Oct and it was a good time. But hosting a couple a year is a challenge. 

I will have another this Spring if no one else wants it at there place. I love to have them here, but I feel bad if I don't have to travel some.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 21, 2015)

I still say winter gtg...
Like the original down at freehand's place..
Or as it's known as now...

"Fat guys in the woods"


----------



## ELECT6845 (Sep 21, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> I still say winter gtg...
> Like the original down at freehand's place..
> Or as it's known as now...
> 
> "Fat guys in the woods"




I'm down for a winter GTG


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 21, 2015)

Bill Poor had them in the middle of the winter and had a good turn out too. @wkpoor


----------



## huskihl (Sep 21, 2015)

glock37 said:


> View attachment 448742
> View attachment 448743
> View attachment 448744
> View attachment 448745
> View attachment 448746


Holy sh!t dude. Lay off the 97gb pics. My phone is pretty smart, but it gets really dumb scrolling through those wall sized pics lol


----------



## awol (Sep 21, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> I still say winter gtg...


 Me too, much more dark time to focus on chain filing and other inside jobs.


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 21, 2015)

Kenis not your place for the fall it was another member from ohio said i
He was pondering having one in the fall buddy


----------



## hseII (Sep 21, 2015)

skippysphins said:


> Kenis not your place for the fall it was another member from ohio said i
> He was pondering having one in the fall buddy



off the White Licker Get.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 21, 2015)

redfin said:


> I had entertained that saw with a 32" buried a few weeks ago. Its a boss.


It was a 34" bar[emoji6] 

Should have give It to you and shipping money.


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 21, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> It was a 34" bar[emoji6]
> 
> Should have give It to you and shipping money.


Mike if i hadn't followed the gps your saw would have been in the build off


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 21, 2015)

Hey mike fyi im eating tenn barbecue right now and enjoying a beer


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 21, 2015)

awol said:


> Me too, much more dark time to focus on chain filing and other inside jobs.


I agree...
December is the ticket..
Shortest days of the year..
Chain file in' and tinkerin' runs amuck.
Let's work on it.


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 21, 2015)

Im almost positive i can not make December


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 21, 2015)

Alan thanks for the beers buddy all of them so far have been good


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 21, 2015)

Joe from virginia can you pm me i dont know you as name


----------



## awol (Sep 21, 2015)

Even January or February. See the new year in sitting by a fire sipping Bourbon, talking saws with good friends!


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 21, 2015)

skippysphins said:


> Joe from virginia can you pm me i dont know you as name


Joey from VA is @stihlbro


----------



## awol (Sep 21, 2015)

skippysphins said:


> Alan thanks for the beers buddy all of them so far have been good


 Your welcome man, the ones you sent home with me have been excellent also!


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 21, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> I agree...
> December is the ticket..
> Shortest days of the year..
> Chain file in' and tinkerin' runs amuck.
> Let's work on it.


Doug said he will winterize the rv after a trip to matts...


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 21, 2015)

Winter time is slower work wise. I have a better chance making one then. The spring and fall makes 85% of my yearly income.


----------



## awol (Sep 21, 2015)

And summer time is just to darn hot!


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 21, 2015)

awol said:


> Even January or February. See the new year in sitting by a fire sipping Bourbon, talking saws with good friends!


Hmmmm...

A hard core, cold weather Gtg...

It'll be small, but awesome..


I like that idea.. I need to run it past the "not so pro's". Bet they be into that idea.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 21, 2015)

And I know J and Mrs. J love the cool Ozark winters..

I have it on good inside info, they got family in the area to visit come holiday season. Soooo...


----------



## shorthunter (Sep 21, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Hmmmm...
> 
> A hard core, cold weather Gtg...
> 
> ...



I'd be down for a late January/ early February GTG


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 21, 2015)

Mike lee wish you were here eating bbq and enjoying some cold ones with my family and yours buddy maybe one of these times


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 21, 2015)

hseII said:


> off the White Licker Get.


What ?? Lol


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 21, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Joey from VA is @stihlbro


Thank you matt


----------



## shorthunter (Sep 21, 2015)

wigglesworth said:


> Crap just got real folks.....
> 
> The 385/390 build off just got sponsored.
> 
> ...





awol said:


> I think we need to go by the first cut, eh Wiggs?!


Rules are rules Alan


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 21, 2015)

skippysphins said:


> Mike lee wish you were here eating bbq and enjoying some cold ones with my family and yours buddy maybe one of these times


Yeah it would be fun. Cousin Heath was talking bout some good ole corn liquor


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 21, 2015)

shorthunter said:


> Rules are rules Alan



Agreed...


----------



## Hinerman (Sep 22, 2015)

glock37 said:


> Purdy stock saws no port work stock chain muff mod allowed but stock screen
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wouldn't be very many entries from this bunch.


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 22, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> And I know J and Mrs. J love the cool Ozark winters..
> 
> I have it on good inside info, they got family in the area to visit come holiday season. Soooo...



If it was 12 degrees there on Halloween weekend. Then I'm sure it's -25 in January!! I promise I won't be at a winter gtg. [emoji37][emoji37][emoji37][emoji37][emoji37] 

But Jan feb is good for jer! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rburg (Sep 22, 2015)

Jeremy has all that fur to keep him warm.


----------



## awol (Sep 22, 2015)

Hey Wiggs, have you found any saw parts in the fire pit?!


----------



## heimannm (Sep 22, 2015)

Did the McKart saw run this time out?

Mark


----------



## awol (Sep 22, 2015)

Yes Mark, it ran great! In the unlimited class we got beat by a 3120 hot saw though. Just needs a better chain!
I had to put a new ignition coil on, and it has been dependable ever since.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 22, 2015)

heimannm said:


> Did the McKart saw run this time out?
> 
> Mark


That thing runs like a banshee..
Ear splitting..
But runs hard..


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 22, 2015)

Finishing the gtg


----------



## Hinerman (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks to Mr. and Mrs. Wigglesworth for a great time. I wish these GTGs never ended sometimes; and I wish we all lived a little closer. Would like to spend more time getting to know more of you.

Sorry for the late posting of pics. I have been part busy and part lazy. I never take as many as I would like. Here you go:

Here are the build off cants before the racing started:




Say goodbye to the art work. Time to get down to business:




Time to let the chips fly by Joe--ELECT6845:




This nut sack needs no introduction:


----------



## Hinerman (Sep 22, 2015)

More of the build-off saws. First up is the host, Jeremy---Wigglesworth. Hammerdown:




This is JWalker:





Here we have Joey---Stihlbro:




Here we have the eventual winner, John Reilly:


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 22, 2015)

Blake Shelton too finish back too PA program


----------



## Hinerman (Sep 22, 2015)

This was definitely the coolest saw in the build-off by Scott Kunz---Treemonkey. An 85cc Poulan Wild thing with nitrous:




By process of elimination I think this is Luckydad:



Here we have Jon, Randy's better half:



Next is Paul Bunyan, Hedgerow, bringing the rain:


----------



## redfin (Sep 22, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> It was a 34" bar[emoji6]
> 
> Should have give It to you and shipping money.


Well then, im 2" more impressed.


----------



## Hinerman (Sep 22, 2015)

Last but not least is Brandon---Shorthunter, running a saw built by Treemonkey:




And the timekeepers keeping it real:


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 22, 2015)

redfin said:


> Well then, im 2" more impressed.


Wish I had got to send it. I figured it would be good for last or 2nd to last.


----------



## Hinerman (Sep 22, 2015)

My friend, the pastor that loves chainsaws and food, Cobey:




We love to eat too:


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 22, 2015)

I wasn't aware that I was going to have a customer saw in this build off,so who was the owner of the saw and who ran it? glad that I was at least represented even though I couldn't make it.


----------



## Hinerman (Sep 22, 2015)

A few pics of the best thing to happen to any of us on this side of heaven:






Rock and roll band everybody's listening....




This little fellow carried around his little Mac all weekend long. Every once in a while he would set it down and try to start it...blup blup,,,,blup blup. I would have loved to see his face if it fired off.


----------



## Hinerman (Sep 22, 2015)

A few pics of my son giving it a go. He got me into racing saws. Last year at Hedgerows he begged me to let him race. I kept telling him no. I, myself, have never raced before. He was persistent. So, I went to Matt to see if it was ok for him to race,,,hoping Matt would say NO. Matt says "Heck yeah he can race. Does he have chaps and PPE?" Anyhow he races his 38cc Oregon chainsaw and got smoked, of course. He comes off the racing trailer after getting beat and says, "Dad, if I am going to keep racing, I am going to need a better saw"  Levi gave him the 023 to race with and I let him race my TLandrum 260 this year also. He won his first race---thanks Stihlbro, you are a good man.


----------



## Hinerman (Sep 22, 2015)

The build-offs are great, but the head to head cant racing is most exciting and the most fun. We are all friends but chit gets serious when the saws fire up and the hands go on the cant. Somebody is going to get to brag for awhile and somebody is going to eat crow until next time; that's all there is to it, there are no ties. Ready, set, go!!!


----------



## Hinerman (Sep 22, 2015)

The nice thing about taking is pics is I have the best seat in the house.










Now, maybe Cobey doesn't take it as serious:


----------



## Hinerman (Sep 22, 2015)

I can promise you, these 2 take it serious. Just look at their faces...It's on like Donkey Kong!!!




Razor close race and both contestants are locked in:


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 22, 2015)

Damn Thomas..
You take great pictures..
I can't see any out here, but will tomorrow.. Lol.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 22, 2015)

tlandrum said:


> I wasn't aware that I was going to have a customer saw in this build off,so who was the owner of the saw and who ran it? glad that I was at least represented even though I couldn't make it.


Skippy entered it..
It represented well..
Very nice saw..


----------



## cobey (Sep 23, 2015)

Very nice Thomas!!!!


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 23, 2015)

WAIT!!!! I think the winner of the build off is disqualified ... He is wearing PPE!!!!

Can't imagine running those built saws w/o eyes & ears! There are going to be a lot of people saying WHAT???? over the next few years!


----------



## awol (Sep 23, 2015)

Thomas, you are hereby named the official gtg photographer. The pics are great, and I also like having the description and commentary for each one. Thanks!


----------



## Hinerman (Sep 23, 2015)

I have more pics. I apologize for the large pics. I don't know how to resize. I was trying to load more pics last night and AS locked up on me twice.

Skippy has his hands full for sure. Matt's 064 is a Treemonkey'd beast, Matt has done this a thousand times, and Matt's chains are, well, sharp. However, Skippy and the WWS 385 held their own.


----------



## Hinerman (Sep 23, 2015)

I think Wiggs was wanting a little redemption after the build off...Mrs. Wiggs can't bare to watch.





The Missouri title is on the line here:


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 23, 2015)

I LOVE the concentration on their faces! Awesome shots.


----------



## Hinerman (Sep 23, 2015)

A few more singles and that is it. I got more but they are just more of the same.

Stihlbro:



Awol:



Wigglesworth:



Wigglesworth 2. Thanks again for a great event Wiggs. I know it takes a lot of work on your and your wife's part, and for that, we are all grateful. Friends and family having a good time and making memories together, it doesn't get much better:


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 23, 2015)

Hinerman said:


> Wigglesworth:
> View attachment 449192



Hahahaha. Look at my perfectly straight cut!!

Not sure if that's the run, but i think it is. I missed the throttle and got to the wood just above idle. I don't know how I managed three cuts that round. Lol.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 23, 2015)

Dammit Thomas.. You always post these pics at night when muh stupid phone can't load em.. Lol.,

Skippy's saw was stout..
So was Alan's and Jeremy's..
Not to mention the TM saw of short hunter and the Copsey 390 of John's.
All great runners.


----------



## awol (Sep 23, 2015)

I wonder if Brandon has gotten the hang of drop starting that monster yet?!


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 23, 2015)

Lol...


Gotta use yer man hands on that one..


----------



## tree monkey (Sep 24, 2015)

1910 miles
good trip, great people
thanks for everything


----------



## shorthunter (Sep 24, 2015)

awol said:


> I wonder if Brandon has gotten the hang of drop starting that monster yet?!



It is easy enough to drop start with the 16" bar. Big PITA with a 28


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 24, 2015)

I'm home had a great time . celebrated our 21 anniversary at the opry .


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Sep 24, 2015)

Excellent pictures Thomas.


----------



## Hinerman (Sep 24, 2015)

skippysphins said:


> I'm home had a great time . celebrated our 21 anniversary at the opry .



Congrats. When is your anniversary? Celebrated my 20th 2 days ago on the 23rd. My wife doesn't do the chainsaw scene, which is ok with me


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 24, 2015)

Ty my anniversary is actually on the 8 the on October but it was good time to celebrating .


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 24, 2015)

Something way different


----------



## PA Dan (Sep 24, 2015)

Hinerman said:


> Congrats. When is your anniversary? Celebrated my 20th 2 days ago on the 23rd. My wife doesn't do the chainsaw scene, which is ok with me


My 26th was on the 23rd. Wife doesnt do the saw thing either. However she likes the fire in February! Congrats to you guys it aint easy! [emoji6]


----------



## glock37 (Sep 24, 2015)

skippysphins said:


> I'm home had a great time . celebrated our 21 anniversary at the opry .



Glad you got home safe and had a great time it was wonderful being with all of u guys 

Thanks for the help. 

Mike 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks guys she is definitely my better half I'm blessed to have her . as you gentleman are to have yours .


----------



## Toad22t (Sep 26, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> I still say winter gtg...
> Like the original down at freehand's place..
> Or as it's known as now...
> 
> "Fat guys in the woods"





ELECT6845 said:


> I'm down for a winter GTG



Wisconsin winter gtg? If so everyone better bring some warm clothes!


----------



## gunnusmc03 (Sep 26, 2015)

Supposed to be Mild this winter.


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 26, 2015)

gunnusmc03 said:


> Supposed to be Mild this winter.


I hope so buddy


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 26, 2015)

Toad22t said:


> Wisconsin winter gtg? If so everyone better bring some warm clothes!


It's been done..
Augusta, 2014, December.


----------



## Toad22t (Sep 26, 2015)

Isn't that when you all came up to cut for Scott?


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 26, 2015)

Yup..


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 27, 2015)

Toad22t said:


> Isn't that when you all came up to cut for Scott?


And I'd do it gain in a heartbeat! 

The amount of love that pours out when someone is in need flat out amazes me. And for the cheese curds...... [emoji4]


----------



## Toad22t (Sep 27, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> And I'd do it gain in a heartbeat!
> 
> The amount of love that pours out when someone is in need flat out amazes me. And for the cheese curds...... [emoji4]



I have said this before! It amazes me that we can all sit here and bs on here. Then like you said drop everything to help someone out. Unfortunately I haven't ever made it to gtg, but its definitely on the to do list.


----------



## Toad22t (Sep 27, 2015)

By the way having cheese curds and Wisconsin beer is a plus! Which reminds me that I still have to send a care package to Mike Lee! Lol!


----------



## gunnusmc03 (Sep 27, 2015)

Plenty of guys from Wisconsin to have one.


----------



## Toad22t (Sep 27, 2015)

gunnusmc03 said:


> Plenty of guys from Wisconsin to have one.



Yes there is! I'm running across more and more. I'm only about 30-40 mins from you! I'm on the west side of I-39 right off highway 21


----------

